# Poacher Caught In The Act



## ScottA

This weekend, the grandson of one our members checked his trail camera and captured these pictures the previous weekend. The date is correct, but obviously the time is not set correctly. The camera is set up in a small food plot that is visible from the property line. The landowner on the other side of the property line has a small narrow 8 acre tract. I do not know if the individual in the pictures is that landowner. I will be turning these pictures over to our local game warden.


----------



## Hunter1357

Wow..... that figures.. so where's the orange at on him ...? darn poacher


----------



## triton196

idiot !!! that's about sorry.


----------



## burkecountydeer

lol musta been ina hurry and didnt see the camera .


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Wow talking 'bout getting caught red handed !!!


----------



## ted_BSR

Sorry Poacher.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

That should be a very easy to catch deal there very good picture busted


----------



## TurkeyDreamer

Awesome. Should be pretty cut and dry.


----------



## MadMallard

Great job on pics I know that wasn't what you wanted on cam but now let GW do his job.  Our GW love's to get photo's.


----------



## beginnersluck

Yep...turn him in to get fined by GW and you press
Trespassing charges as well.


----------



## 01Foreman400

I hope he gets what he deserves.


----------



## PappyHoel

He'll probably get a warning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Let me guess............I bet you probably had your security camera mounted on a lone fence post right in the middle of your food plot and this crazy poacher probably leaned on the fence post to steady his shot before illegally killing this deer.

He obviously wasn't thinking about a camera catching him in the act.

He just vaulted to the TOP OF THE BOARD on the GON HALL OF SHAME.  I  would charge him with every possible offense in this case and make sure that he won't be doing this any time again soon.  Heck if he was that hungry and needed food, I would be glad to share with him if he asked BUT don't come onto my property and illegally shoot deer such as this.

Your photos should win the contest for BEST OF SHOW without a doubt.  Thanks for sharing them with the rest of us.  This guy should not be too hard to identify.  Just look around the area for the guy with a big "STUPID" look on his face.

 Also, I would contact Moultrie because they should give you a couple of brand new cameras for these great photo captures.


ps:  Of course, I am just kidding you about your camera location but it makes me wonder about this guy's intelligence for sure.


----------



## Highintheshoulder

Wheres his Orange ???? There's another ticket for him.


----------



## ScottA

Hopefully I will be able to meet with the DNR officer sometime today. Our club borders Clybel WMA so we went to the check station Saturday evening (they were having a managed hunt) hoping to catch him there. Other DNR personnel told us he was staking out a duck pond that evening, but they would let him know to contact us. We have his contact info also, so I am going to call him today.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Let us know how this plays out. A picture tells the tale!


----------



## garveywallbanger

somebody out there knows this fool...drop a dime on him


----------



## dawg2

Nice pics and hope he gets a lighter wallet.


----------



## Pate55

Contact sheriffs office as we'll they will be able to find him quicker I bet ..... I'm sure he thinks he got off Scott free and will probably try it again soon


----------



## watermedic

Make sure and call the TIPS line so you get the reward!


----------



## mose

Keep us posted on how this plays out.


----------



## ScottA

We think we know that the man in the picture is the land owner that borders this section of our lease. I looked up the land parcel on the Jasper County Tax Assessor website. I have the landowners name. He owns a long narrow 8 acre parcel. The kid (16 year old hunting with his grandfather) whose camera caught the pictures saw this same individual this past Saturday. He was on the adjoining property in a horse pasture walking toward the property line with a rifle and orange hat on. When he spotted the 16 year old hunter, he turned around and walked away. I have the printout of the information from the tax assessor website to give to local L.E.O. along with the pictures.


----------



## brownceluse

Busted!!!!


----------



## six

What a Doofus!


----------



## Chase4556

Interested to see how this turns out. No arguing with those pictures...


----------



## tjwolfe

Looks like he needs a afternoon snack.its probably a good thing you wasnt there,that could have been ugly.hope you get him.


----------



## ScottA

Just spoke to game warden. I am meeting him tonight at 6:30 to show him the pictures.


----------



## TSanders

Shameful. or should I say, shameless


----------



## alvishere

If he is on here ....I bet he is sweating bullets seeing his mug shot here


----------



## GTHunter007

alvishere said:


> If he is on here ....I bet he is sweating bullets seeing his mug shot here



If he is on here...he probably just changed his drawers.


----------



## MFOSTER

He plays for the falcons and dat a button head


----------



## Sugar Plum

Definitely a poacher. You can see him looking to the side in the first pic, and then he has a hurried, almost worried, look about him in the third pic. Hope you nail him!


----------



## westcobbdog

Looks like he's pushing 275lbs..good luck.


----------



## Katera73

westcobbdog said:


> Looks like he's pushing 275lbs..good luck.



He needs one more year and he may go P&Y


----------



## Lead Poison

I hope he ends up in JAIL where he belongs!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

What if the guy needed the meat to feed his family?


----------



## tcward

Migmack said:


> What if the guy needed the meat to feed his family?



You ARE kidding.......right?


----------



## moodman

Maybe hes feeding his family??


----------



## tcward

Lead Poison said:


> I hope he ends up in JAIL where he belongs!



I want to see him on the cover of GON!


----------



## sinclair1

Migmack said:


> What if the guy needed the meat to feed his family?


  did you look at the picture


----------



## Lead Poison

He looks like he gets PLENTY to eat so I'm doubtful that is the case.


----------



## sleepr71

alvishere said:


> If he is on here ....I bet he is sweating bullets seeing his mug shot here



Nah...Al,Jesse,Eric & Barrack have his back  You can forget about it making any tabloids or news...that would be "profiling"...No No:


----------



## dawg2

Migmack said:


> What if the guy needed the meat to feed his family?



So it would be OK if he kicked in your door and robbed your pantry and fridge?


----------



## Leroy1

Man I hope they rip a new one. I HATE poachers, thieves and lairs


----------



## snuffy

Looking forward to his arrest.

Big fine and lose of hunting rights for a long long time.


----------



## flacarnivore

PLEASE keep us up to date on this if you can


----------



## beginnersluck

Migmack said:


> What if the guy needed the meat to feed his family?





moodman said:


> Maybe hes feeding his family??



That's what WIC and government assistance is for. If not eligible, then there are always food pantries...NO EXCUSES!! Please don't let me pay for your food and then steal mine off my land...I would be majorly peed off if it were the case.


----------



## ScottA

moodman said:


> Maybe hes feeding his family??





Migmack said:


> What if the guy needed the meat to feed his family?



If you guys want to PM me with directions to where you hunt I will try to pass them along to this poacher and send him your way...as long as he is just trying to feed his family!!!!! LOL


----------



## mattech

ScottA said:


> If you guys want to PM me with directions to where you hunt I will try to pass them along to this poacher and send him your way...as long as he is just trying to feed his family!!!!! LOL



So what happened with GW?


----------



## ALLBEEF

I hate it that he was poaching and by no means do I agree with poaching.....but if he owns land next to you....you might want to think long and hard about stirring this pot with him......he could make life miserable trying to hunt on that side of the club. Just saying.
You might first try confronting him with the pictures......just say look we have this property leased and if you don't mind....please stay on your side. I think you would get a lot further than going straight to LEO and having him hung for killing a yearling.


----------



## Coon Dog

Any updates on gw


----------



## 01Foreman400

ALLBEEF said:


> he could make life miserable trying to hunt on that side of the club. Just saying.
> But if it continues........



He's already doing that.


----------



## snuffy

01Foreman400 said:


> He's already doing that.



He sure is and I wouldn't hesitate one minute prosecuting him.
 He obviously doesn't care about his neighbor or he wouldn't be poaching on his property.


----------



## GTHunter007

ALLBEEF said:


> I hate it that he was poaching and by no means do I agree with poaching.....but if he owns land next to you....you might want to think long and hard about stirring this pot with him......he could make life miserable trying to hunt on that side of the club. Just saying.
> You might first try confronting him with the pictures......just say look we have this property leased and if you don't mind....please stay on your side. I think you would get a lot further than going straight to LEO and having him hung for killing a yearling.



Like hunting your stands while you are gone and shooting young deer out of your foodplot?


----------



## bigbuckhuntn

shocker!!!


----------



## Boar Hog

Migmack said:


> What if the guy needed the meat to feed his family?



Maybe he's trying to use up some old ammo!?


----------



## ScottA

mattech said:


> So what happened with GW?



Based on the printed pictures I gave him, GW said he could make strong case against the individual. He asked me to email him copies as well. I also showed him the print out from tax assessor's website identifying the land owner and he said he has "heard the man's name before". He is going to show pictures to the sheriff's department to see if they can identify the individual. He gave me a legal document either I or the landowner have to sign (and get notarized) listing all the people who are allowed to hunt the property. He is going to start the investigation, but cannot make an arrest until I return the document to him.


----------



## furtaker

ALLBEEF said:


> I hate it that he was poaching and by no means do I agree with poaching.....but if he owns land next to you....you might want to think long and hard about stirring this pot with him......he could make life miserable trying to hunt on that side of the club. Just saying.
> You might first try confronting him with the pictures......just say look we have this property leased and if you don't mind....please stay on your side. I think you would get a lot further than going straight to LEO and having him hung for killing a yearling.



You gotta be kidding me.


----------



## tjwolfe

That boy aint missed any meals,maybe he thought he shot a twinky


----------



## BassHunter25

Looks like the same guy that poached our lease in Bulloch county a few yrs ago.  My dad was sitting in his stand and watching a young 8 pt feed out in front of him. The deer made his way to the end of the pine lane which was close to a property line where there were some trailers.  Suddenly a shot rings out right in front of my dad and the deer jumps.  Next he sees a guy walking across the lane in front of him.  He hollars at the guy and the guy freezes in fear.  My dad went went to the guy and he was scared to death. The guy said he was sorry and he thought he missed.  My dad said well lets look.  The little buck was laying not to far away.  My dad told him to grab a leg and drag the buck back to his truck.  My dad said he didn't wanna call the warden because he knew the guy wouldnt' be back he was so scared.

It was a crazy story, I told my dad that was a big tale to make up just because you shot a little buck!LOL

Keep us Updated.  I'm certain these two guys are atleast related.


----------



## Allen Oliver

Get him Scott. Had the same problem years ago on a lease I had in Houston County. We didn't have trail cams back then to help with the problem. I would line that side of the property with every spare camera I could come up with and get more evidence. This is not the first time he has done that to yall from the way he just walked out across the plot.


----------



## tcward

ALLBEEF said:


> I hate it that he was poaching and by no means do I agree with poaching.....but if he owns land next to you....you might want to think long and hard about stirring this pot with him......he could make life miserable trying to hunt on that side of the club. Just saying.
> You might first try confronting him with the pictures......just say look we have this property leased and if you don't mind....please stay on your side. I think you would get a lot further than going straight to LEO and having him hung for killing a yearling.


----------



## mossyoakpro

ALLBEEF said:


> I hate it that he was poaching and by no means do I agree with poaching.....but if he owns land next to you....you might want to think long and hard about stirring this pot with him......he could make life miserable trying to hunt on that side of the club. Just saying.
> You might first try confronting him with the pictures......just say look we have this property leased and if you don't mind....please stay on your side. I think you would get a lot further than going straight to LEO and having him hung for killing a yearling.




Maybe you would like this guy as your neighbor?  Tell us where you have hunting land and we will send him right over to cut down some of your deer.....

He needs to learn a lesson....he has camo on so he had all intentions of blasting a deer....whether it was on his 8 acres or the neighbors.  I am sick and tired of folks thinking they can just do what they want with no consequences whatsoever.  I personally hopes he gets the maximum penalty for such behavior.

JMO


----------



## ted_BSR

Do everything you can to help the LEO PROSECUTE him.


----------



## sleepr71

He has 8 acres...and as much of yours as he can cover on foot. He's been there & done that before..judging by his actions & no orange vest on. Also,ya'll need to change your habits...as he obviously has YOU patterned


----------



## TREY1984

*Maybe you guys need to look at this video*


----------



## j_seph

Any new news


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*Odd How.....*



mattech said:


> So what happened with GW?



Once these things get to Law Enforcement they just seem to dry up...........Huh...........

And I realize Law Enforcement at all levels are very busy...these things seem so important to us...and seem to lack intensity once put into the hands of those that could actually do something about it...Nutz !!!


----------



## Old Bart

Some of y'all are lucky you've never dealt with rough neighbors before. As previously mentioned this guy has probably done this before on your land, he just happened to get caught this time. He's got you patterned so be careful how you act. 

For example we had a tract of 200+ acres in the Adirondack mountains in Northern NY as a summer home. Every year we hit the woods we found deep ruts and atv tracks when nobody was supposed to be there. My uncle eventually caught 2 guys tearing up the place on some fancy Yamaha Raptors but confronted them with a 410 loaded with buckshot 
He shot just over their heads hoping to scare em off... Turned out they didn't like being shot at and continued to break through our barricades, poach our animals and set up spikes along the atv trails attempting to pop our tires.

Although this encounter wasn't handled very well and varies from yours, be cognoscente of your neighbors. They can be a royal pain.


----------



## sinclair1

I hope you get him. I can't figure why a poached deer drops in 5 feet, and if I shoot one he runs 100 yards


----------



## creekrunner

sinclair1 said:


> I hope you get him. I can't figure why a poached deer drops in 5 feet, and if I shoot one he runs 100 yards


 

.22 mag head shot will do that


----------



## Nitram4891

One of my leases is near there too.  I'll keep an eye out and see if I see this guy.


----------



## UNSTOPPABLE

ALLBEEF said:


> I hate it that he was poaching and by no means do I agree with poaching.....but if he owns land next to you....you might want to think long and hard about stirring this pot with him......he could make life miserable trying to hunt on that side of the club. Just saying.
> You might first try confronting him with the pictures......just say look we have this property leased and if you don't mind....please stay on your side. I think you would get a lot further than going straight to LEO and having him hung for killing a yearling.



Best statement yet! Finally someone with some sense.... Thinking unbiased.....


----------



## UNSTOPPABLE

Anyone stop to think that maybe he shot the deer on his land and thats where it happen to stop and fall?


----------



## ted_BSR

ALLBEEF said:


> I hate it that he was poaching and by no means do I agree with poaching.....but if he owns land next to you....you might want to think long and hard about stirring this pot with him......he could make life miserable trying to hunt on that side of the club. Just saying.
> You might first try confronting him with the pictures......just say look we have this property leased and if you don't mind....please stay on your side. I think you would get a lot further than going straight to LEO and having him hung for killing a yearling.



Yeah, NO. So a guy breaks into your house. You arm yourself to protect your family and your belongings, and you politely ask him to leave and not come back?

I don't think so, Hang him.


----------



## 22 hunter

TREY1984 said:


>



good video man


----------



## ALLBEEF

I guess most of you guys have never done something that you needed forgiveness for?? I try to judge like I would like to be judged.  Not at all...lol

So the next time some of you get stopped for speeding.....just grin and take the ticket on the chin without complaining or trying to get out of it.


----------



## ScottA

UNSTOPPABLE said:


> Anyone stop to think that maybe he shot the deer on his land and thats where it happen to stop and fall?



You can see the deer standing in our food plot in the first picture. A couple of minutes later it's laying dead and the poacher is walking up to it.


----------



## ScottA

sleepr71 said:


> He has 8 acres...and as much of yours as he can cover on foot. He's been there & done that before..judging by his actions & no orange vest on. Also,ya'll need to change your habits...as he obviously has YOU patterned



I don't think he has the guys who hunt this area patterned, because they hunt other areas of property also. Additionally, on at least one occasion he was seen approaching the property line and then walks off if he sees one of our members sitting on the plot.


----------



## blt152

ALLBEEF said:


> I guess most of you guys have never do something that you needed forgiveness for. I try to judge like I would like to be judged.  Not at all...lol
> 
> So the next time some of you get stopped for speeding.....just grin and take the ticket on the chin without complaining or trying to get out of it.



If you get caught the only complaint is, you got caught!! With any luck this guy will get to tell his side of the story to the GW for the game law violations and the Sheriff for the trespassing charge. I for one can think of no reason to poach or to trespass. As far as complaining, the guy is caught red handed in a photo poaching and trespassing!! What has he got to complain about?? That he got caught?? Sorry but if you do the crime you better be prepared to do the time!!


----------



## alligood729

ALLBEEF said:


> I guess most of you guys have never do something that you needed forgiveness for. I try to judge like I would like to be judged.  Not at all...lol
> 
> So the next time some of you get stopped for speeding.....just grin and take the ticket on the chin without complaining or trying to get out of it.



I agree.....to a point. The man was busted plain as day, the deer was standing in the plot, according to the time on the trail camera, 2 mins later he was dead. Obviously, the deer wasn't shot across the line and died there. Everybody has done something at one time or another, that they need forgiveness for. But, what you are suggesting is nuts. The guy has committed several violations, the OP should push on. I just cannot understand the view in today's society, that no one should be held accountable for their actions. I'm gonna say this, and don't really care what replies I get, but it goes all the way to the top of the chain here in the US. When the President himself can just say "I didn't know anything about that", and just keep having stuff roll off him like water off a duck, never being held accountable for anything, then why shouldn't everybody else? Give me a break.

Those of you who think it's just a "mistake", "he's feeding his family"....and any other excuse I might have missed for him being a lawbreaker, if you just want to give him the benefit of the doubt, feel free to list the address of your hunting property, and let him come on down and shoot your deer. I have relatives that hold to the idea, if you shoot a deer that crosses property lines, you have a legal right to go recover that deer, regardless of where it falls. I can't make a comment to the contrary, they think I'm a nut. If you do not have permission to cross a boundary line, you are trespassing. Bottom line, end of story. 

I do not think the man should be put away, but make him pay a fine that really hurts. I'd even make copies of the pictures and put them up in the nearest town, let everybody see them.


----------



## Bullhound

UNSTOPPABLE said:


> Anyone stop to think that maybe he shot the deer on his land and thats where it happen to stop and fall?



That would be understandable but the first pic shows the deer feeding...not sure a shot deer would be feeding before it fell over dead.  Maybe getting it's last meal??

Even if it was shot and crossed the line he'd still need to get landowner permission to recover.


----------



## ScottA

j_seph said:


> Any new news



Probably won't have any news on this until next week at the earliest. I met with the ranger on Monday evening. He had yesterday and today off. He is going to meet with the sheriff when he gets back and try to positively identify the individual. I still have to get the affidavit notarized and returned to him before charges can be filed.


----------



## UNSTOPPABLE

Exactly what it reads...


----------



## Bullhound

UNSTOPPABLE said:


> You are just as sad as you are ignorant!!!!





UNSTOPPABLE said:


> Thats about the only way someone that looks like him would make the cover of GON!



You were saying?


----------



## ALLBEEF

Sorry guys.....I guess I'm just a little more of a softy than some of you.......

Why don't we do this......Lets get a mob together......run him out of his house by burning it down.......and shoot him in the face when he comes out! I bet he won't shoot anymore yearlings across anymore property lines!

I agree folks should pay for their debts...no doubt......and no...if someone broke into my house and robbed me and raped my kids I prolly wouldn't feel the same way......but he shot a freakin yearling deer......its a gallberry goat! I know he more than likely broke the law (as seen from the pictures) in several ways.......but if we would concentrate more on things that count.....like being more like Christ......I feel we would be better off as a nation. Rather than being bitter towards someone like this petty stuff. Christ said for us to forgive everyone....and he would forgive who he would forgive. Always remember that.


----------



## alligood729

ALLBEEF said:


> Sorry guys.....I guess I'm just a little more of a softy than some of you.......
> 
> Why don't we do this......Lets get a mob together......run him out of his house by burning it down.......and shoot him in the face when he comes out! I bet he won't shoot anymore yearlings across anymore property lines!
> 
> I agree folks should pay for their debts...no doubt......and no...if someone broke into my house and robbed me and raped my kids I prolly wouldn't feel the same way......but he shot a freakin yearling deer......its a gallberry goat! I know he more than likely broke the law (as seen from the pictures) in several ways.......but if we would concentrate more on things that count.....like being more like Christ......I feel we would be better off as a nation. Rather than being bitter towards someone like this petty stuff. Christ said for us to forgive everyone....and he would forgive who he would forgive. Always remember that.



Jesus also said render unto Ceasar, what is Ceasar's, and unto God what is God's. He also taught that the law of the land and the government should be respected. (obviously, He didn't plan on Obama making such a mess).  So, if he'd shot a trophy 12 pointer, then it would be ok to hold him accountable? You brought up Christ and his teachings....and I'm not trying to divert the OP's post, but if you believe like I do, God gives us the ability to make our own decisions. This guy is not making good ones.... In the last days, those that don't believe will burn. You think, that God will, in His omnipotence, during those last days, start "allowing" degrees of sin, so that some will be ok, just because they sinned "just a little bit"? Don't think so......You gotta draw the line somewhere. A crime is a crime is a crime......BUT, let the punishment fit the crime. Already said what I thought should happen to him.


----------



## notnksnemor

UNSTOPPABLE said:


> Thats about the only way someone that looks like him would make the cover of GON!


----------



## UNSTOPPABLE

Forgive us our tresspasses as we forgive those who tresspass against us........


----------



## ALLBEEF

alligood729 said:


> Jesus also said render unto Ceasar, what is Ceasar's, and unto God what is God's. He also taught that the law of the land and the government should be respected. (obviously, He didn't plan on Obama making such a mess).  So, if he'd shot a trophy 12 pointer, then it would be ok to hold him accountable? You brought up Christ and his teachings....and I'm not trying to divert the OP's post, but if you believe like I do, God gives us the ability to make our own decisions. This guy is not making good ones.... In the last days, those that don't believe will burn. You think, that God will, in His omnipotence, during those last days, start "allowing" degrees of sin, so that some will be ok, just because they sinned "just a little bit"? Don't think so......You gotta draw the line somewhere. A crime is a crime is a crime......BUT, let the punishment fit the crime. Already said what I thought should happen to him.



Your taking what I say out of context....putting words in my mouth.....If you will read my first post.......I said to simply ask him not to do it again....but if it continues take further action. I think I would have gone to the landowner first since the OP Leases the land.
For all we know the landowner gave this guy permission to shoot a deer if he wants too. 
I know in some lease agreements....the landowner CAN include a clause to allow family members or friends to hunt on occasion. 
There are just too many unknowns to me.......but to some of you....you don't need any further explanations.  
I'm not arguing with you anymore.


----------



## auburndeerhunter

*what if...*



UNSTOPPABLE said:


> Forgive us our tresspasses as we forgive those who tresspass against us........





what if his grandson was sitting in a ground blind watching this deer just inside the wood line on the other side of this deer and the bullet hit him.... I am just sayin I have no and I MEAN no respect for people who tresspass what so ever. I would have him charged with everything I could.


----------



## tcoker

TREY1984 said:


>



Great video! 

A lot harder to to do what the bible tells us, isn't it?


----------



## elfiii

UNSTOPPABLE said:


> Anyone stop to think that maybe he shot the deer on his land and thats where it happen to stop and fall?



See the original post, or, for the folks way up high in the cheap seats who missed the OP, see below.



ScottA said:


> You can see the deer standing in our food plot in the first picture. A couple of minutes later it's laying dead and the poacher is walking up to it.





alligood729 said:


> What the heck is that supposed to mean?



Agree. What is it supposed to mean?


----------



## ScottA

ALLBEEF said:


> Your taking what I say out of context....putting words in my mouth.....If you will read my first post.......I said to simply ask him not to do it again....but if it continues take further action. I think I would have gone to the landowner first since the OP Leases the land.
> For all we know the landowner gave this guy permission to shoot a deer if he wants too.
> I know in some lease agreements....the landowner CAN include a clause to allow family members or friends to hunt on occasion.
> There are just too many unknowns to me.......but to some of you....you don't need any further explanations.
> I'm not arguing with you anymore.




Our club has leased this land since 1964 from the same family. I have been in the club for over 30 years and know my landowner personally. Believe me, no one else has permission to hunt this land other than our club members. We have caught and prosecuted trespassers in the past with the full backing of the landowner. Please tell me where you hunt and I'll send this guy your way to poach your land and you can forgive him.


----------



## elfiii

ScottA said:


> Our club has leased this land since 1964 from the same family. I have been in the club for over 30 years and know my landowner personally. Believe me, no one else has permission to hunt this land other than our club members. We have caught and prosecuted trespassers in the past with the full backing of the landowner. Please tell me where you hunt and I'll send this guy your way to poach your land and you can forgive him.





ALLBEEF said:


> Your taking what I say out of context....putting words in my mouth.....If you will read my first post.......I said to simply ask him not to do it again....but if it continues take further action. I think I would have gone to the landowner first since the OP Leases the land.
> For all we know the landowner gave this guy permission to shoot a deer if he wants too.
> I know in some lease agreements....the landowner CAN include a clause to allow family members or friends to hunt on occasion.
> There are just too many unknowns to me.......but to some of you....you don't need any further explanations.
> I'm not arguing with you anymore.



So where's the beef?

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/Ug75diEyiA0?hl=en_US&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/Ug75diEyiA0?hl=en_US&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## shakey gizzard

UNSTOPABLE huh?


----------



## BigPimpin

Can a lease holder press charges?  I thought the land owner would have to be the one to press charges.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond

I've read all the post and while this guy did the wrong thing the best you can hope for is he will plead out and pay a fine of somewhere around $300 bucks.  He is not going to jail, or anything like that.  It's a misdemeanor so no jail time.  I think I would have went to the neighbor's house and knocked on the door and if that guy came to the door I would have just showed him the pics and said don't come back or next time we will have to call the sheriff.  I think that most of the time that would have done the trick however I'm not there so maybe this has been a problem over and over.  Keep us posted as to what happens.


----------



## fishtail

I've dealt with this and more for 32 years and the only thing that resolved the problem was the neighbor/poacher finally died. 
Talking to him, his mother, brother and niece didn't work, calling the law didn't work. The nearest thing that curtailed any of the problems was a constant noticeable presence on the property.


----------



## K80

elfiii said:


> Agree. What is it supposed to mean?



Sounds like his sayin black folks can't hunt good enough to kill one good that will make the cover.

I bet those members here that have taken some mighty fine bucks over the years would take offense to it...


----------



## David C.

ScottA said:


> I still have to get the affidavit notarized and returned to him before charges can be filed.



I can't BELIEVE that you need a notarized affidavit to press charges.
No wonder they can't get a conviction for poaching!
The district attorney should prosecute based on the evidence.


----------



## mmingo

He has 8 acres to hunt on. I bet there is deer on his property he could harvest.


----------



## BANDT

Nice. Idiot.


----------



## elfiii

K80 said:


> Sounds like his sayin black folks can't hunt good enough to kill one good that will make the cover.
> 
> I bet those members here that have taken some mighty fine bucks over the years would take offense to it...



Makes you wonder doesn't it?


----------



## ScottA

BigPimpin said:


> Can a lease holder press charges?  I thought the land owner would have to be the one to press charges.





David C. said:


> I can't BELIEVE that you need a notarized affidavit to press charges.
> No wonder they can't get a conviction for poaching!
> The district attorney should prosecute based on the evidence.



The affidavit reads in part "I am the owner/lessee of the land in_______________ County, Georgia......."

It goes on where you have to list everyone that has permission to hunt the land. 

If this guys name is not on the affidavit, that establishes he does not have a legal right to be on the land and allows law enforcement to charge him. 

DNR ranger told me the law doesn't allow him to do anything until we sign the affidavit.


----------



## lagrangedave

Who let the liberals in here. Are poachers liberals? Probably.


----------



## David C.

ScottA said:


> The affidavit reads in part "I am the owner/lessee of the land in_______________ County, Georgia......."
> 
> It goes on where you have to list everyone that has permission to hunt the land.
> 
> If this guys name is not on the affidavit, that establishes he does not have a legal right to be on the land and allows law enforcement to charge him.
> 
> DNR ranger told me the law doesn't allow him to do anything until we sign the affidavit.



What I meant was you should not have to do anything but show law enforcement the pictures. They should take care of the rest...


----------



## DAWG1419




----------



## JustUs4All

David C. said:


> What I meant was you should not have to do anything but show law enforcement the pictures. They should take care of the rest...



Evidence, man, evidence is required for a conviction.  They must prove that the guy in the picture does not have the right to be there and do what he did.  An affidavit is one step.  They must also prove where the pictures were taken and lots of other technical stuff that they don't tell you about on the cop shows.


----------



## alligood729

K80 said:


> Sounds like his sayin black folks can't hunt good enough to kill one good that will make the cover.
> 
> I bet those members here that have taken some mighty fine bucks over the years would take offense to it...



I got some good friends that hunt the metro area, that have killed some cover worthy bucks. They just happen to be black guys, fulltime bowhunters....and are not worried a hoot about any magazine cover. They also aren't the kind of men, that would worry about sideways comments like that. 

Now, I think we've gotten a little off track from the OP's first post...


----------



## sinclair1

JustUs4All said:


> Evidence, man, evidence is required for a conviction.  They must prove that the guy in the picture does not have the right to be there and do what he did.  An affidavit is one step.  They must also prove where the pictures were taken and lots of other technical stuff that they don't tell you about on the cop shows.


 I know a few friends of the brother of the sister of the guy that has permission from the uncle, that would try and lock up the land owner, so I am glad they need the affidavit.


----------



## tcward

ALLBEEF said:


> I guess most of you guys have never done something that you needed forgiveness for?? I try to judge like I would like to be judged.  Not at all...lol
> 
> So the next time some of you get stopped for speeding.....just grin and take the ticket on the chin without complaining or trying to get out of it.



So...........if I sneak of your property and bust that big 8 point you have on camera and you catch me dragging him out, we are good.....right?





Just kidding.....


----------



## The Longhunter

ScottA said:


> The affidavit reads in part "I am the owner/lessee of the land in_______________ County, Georgia......."
> 
> It goes on where you have to list everyone that has permission to hunt the land.
> 
> If this guys name is not on the affidavit, that establishes he does not have a legal right to be on the land and allows law enforcement to charge him.
> 
> DNR ranger told me the law doesn't allow him to do anything until we sign the affidavit.



Our timber company lease allows us to prosecute huntig w/o permission.

Your DNR ranger is full of it.  You can either escalate it up the chain of command, or go to the county magistrate and get a warrant of your own.

Me, I would escalate.       There is a captain in your rgion office, and he will like to hear what you have to say.

Doing an affidavit after the fact is stupid.


----------



## ScottA

The Longhunter said:


> Our timber company lease allows us to prosecute huntig w/o permission.
> 
> Your DNR ranger is full of it.  You can either escalate it up the chain of command, or go to the county magistrate and get a warrant of your own.
> 
> Me, I would escalate.       There is a captain in your rgion office, and he will like to hear what you have to say.
> 
> Doing an affidavit after the fact is stupid.



Our landowner also let's us prosecute, and we have in the past. DNR ranger is not "full of it". My neighbor is a sheriff's deputy so I asked him about the affidavit and he confirmed what the ranger told me.


----------



## PappyHoel

ScottA said:


> Based on the printed pictures I gave him, GW said he could make strong case against the individual. He asked me to email him copies as well. I also showed him the print out from tax assessor's website identifying the land owner and he said he has "heard the man's name before". He is going to show pictures to the sheriff's department to see if they can identify the individual. He gave me a legal document either I or the landowner have to sign (and get notarized) listing all the people who are allowed to hunt the property. He is going to start the investigation, but cannot make an arrest until I return the document to him.



I told y'all before all he will get is a warning.  Why does no one believe me.


----------



## dgmeadows

PappyHoel said:


> I told y'all before all he will get is a warning.  Why does no one believe me.



Because you have not provided any substantive basis for us to believe you know what you are talking about.  Whether they prosecute will depend on a number of factors including the strength of the evidence, the workload of the officers and DA or magistrate, the case load of the court, and the prior history of the violator (note I did not say "alleged" or "suspect".)

For those that say the affidavit is not necessary, the poster that referred to evidence is correct. The prosecutor cannot just produce pics and say a guy called and gave us these pics.  A criminal charge requires proof beyond a reasonable doubt.  The prosecutor must establish the location of the pics and that the party in the pics does not have permission to hunt there.  While I am sure many people have pled guilty without an affidavit being produced, if you are going to prove it in court, you must have evidence.


----------



## brian lee

It doesn't matter warning or not he at least knows now that he has been caught. Even though he may still pursue to poach & maybe still the trail camera but it's all come down to the law. Truthfully the DNR has become more strict with poachers than they were in the past. Never hurts to try  & see what he gets from his actions. Press charges for tresspassing & whatever else Mr. Greenjeans tacks on


----------



## PappyHoel

dgmeadows said:


> Because you have not provided any substantive basis for us to believe you know what you are talking about.  Whether they prosecute will depend on a number of factors including the strength of the evidence, the workload of the officers and DA or magistrate, the case load of the court, and the prior history of the violator (note I did not say "alleged" or "suspect".)
> 
> For those that say the affidavit is not necessary, the poster that referred to evidence is correct. The prosecutor cannot just produce pics and say a guy called and gave us these pics.  A criminal charge requires proof beyond a reasonable doubt.  The prosecutor must establish the location of the pics and that the party in the pics does not have permission to hunt there.  While I am sure many people have pled guilty without an affidavit being produced, if you are going to prove it in court, you must have evidence.




Everything you just posted is why he will get a warning.  You can not be prosecuted for trespassing without a warning first.  The rest has to be proven with evidence.  He would have to be caught in the act or more concrete evidence for charges to stick.  He will get a visit from law enforcement and they will warn him.  Next time he will go to jail.


----------



## bronco611

Please get the document notarized and signed and let this slob know that what he is doing is not OK and that everyone does not need to roll over and allow this type of behavior to continue. For all of those bleeding hearts that say what if he is hungry well they can invite this thief into their house for dinner and when they come home later and their tv set is gone they need not get upset maybe his family needs to watch tv and since you do not deserve that 56 inch hd flat screen with surround sound he will be glad to take it off of their hands, and by the way he will not even leave you a thank you note for working soooo hard to provide that tv for his hommies and his family. Throw that bum in jail where he can get 3 meals a day and be able to watch tv and have free medical care.


----------



## TREY1984

22 hunter said:


> good video man



No problem bud


----------



## TREY1984

alligood729 said:


> i got some good friends that hunt the metro area, that have killed some cover worthy bucks. They just happen to be black guys, fulltime bowhunters....and are not worried a hoot about any magazine cover. They also aren't the kind of men, that would worry about sideways comments like that.
> 
> Now, i think we've gotten a little off track from the op's first post...



thank you!!


----------



## TREY1984

bronco611 said:


> Please get the document notarized and signed and let this slob know that what he is doing is not OK and that everyone does not need to roll over and allow this type of behavior to continue. For all of those bleeding hearts that say what if he is hungry well they can invite this thief into their house for dinner and when they come home later and their tv set is gone they need not get upset maybe his family needs to watch tv and since you do not deserve that 56 inch hd flat screen with surround sound he will be glad to take it off of their hands, and by the way he will not even leave you a thank you note for working soooo hard to provide that tv for his hommies and his family. Throw that bum in jail where he can get 3 meals a day and be able to watch tv and have free medical care.




Yes what he did is wrong, but don't stereotype because of his skin color talking about providing for his hommies and family.

That's belittling in so many ways. Especially when a guy like me (Black Man) has friends, associates, and family instead of Hommies. 

Question for you, what would you call a white guy friends.

I might be taking things out of proportion but come on.. you showing your true colors


----------



## dgmeadows

PappyHoel said:


> Everything you just posted is why he will get a warning.  You can not be prosecuted for trespassing without a warning first.  The rest has to be proven with evidence.  He would have to be caught in the act or more concrete evidence for charges to stick.  He will get a visit from law enforcement and they will warn him.  Next time he will go to jail.



A.  Please provide a citation of the Code section that stipulates trespassing cannot be prosecuted until after a warning has been issued.  It might be common practice to give warnings on game violations, but I do not believe that is the law.  I have not researched it though.  I assume you have since you are posting it as the truth here, so please share the source of your statement.

B.  He was caught in the act.  The pics show this and can be substantiated by the requested affidavit and testimony from the complainant.  The defendant will have the opportunity to present countervailing evidence and the Judge or jury will decide, based on the evidence.  Again, this is assuming it goes to court. The defendant could enter a plea, which I think is very likely in this case with the photo evidence and a motivated complainant.

C.  Perhaps typical procedure on a simple trespass charge is warning first.  That would make sense where a guy is simply  caught roaming on another's wooded land.  Here, we have the aggravating factors of the use of a firearm (endangering others potentially present thaf the trespasser would not know of) and the photo verified taking of game while trespassing.

Be pessimistic all you want, but it appears to be a case with enough evidence to prosecute to me.  I am merely speaking as a lawyer with experience as a solicitor.  What is the basis of your knowledge ?


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

As I read through the threads-it is apparent that the DNR fellow has no interest in getting involved in this-The DNR guy is out looking for lack of orange vest's corn on the ground,  and other low hanging fruit items-this case would require an investigation-work-details-etc....You are politely being told to please go away.....


----------



## mossyoakpro

Looks like the OP should have kept this to himself....

Sorry you have had to go through this kind of scrutiny dude!!

I for one say prosecute to the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## Lone Wolf

This guy is testing the boundaries if he gets away with this he will move in a little farther he is a thief and a poacher see him looking around throw the book at him it is the only thing he understands.


----------



## alligood729

dgmeadows said:


> A.  Please provide a citation of the Code section that stipulates trespassing cannot be prosecuted until after a warning has been issued.  It might be common practice to give warnings on game violations, but I do not believe that is the law.  I have not researched it though.  I assume you have since you are posting it as the truth here, so please share the source of your statement.
> 
> B.  He was caught in the act.  The pics show this and can be substantiated by the requested affidavit and testimony from the complainant.  The defendant will have the opportunity to present countervailing evidence and the Judge or jury will decide, based on the evidence.  Again, this is assuming it goes to court. The defendant could enter a plea, which I think is very likely in this case with the photo evidence and a motivated complainant.
> 
> C.  Perhaps typical procedure on a simple trespass charge is warning first.  That would make sense where a guy is simply  caught roaming on another's wooded land.  Here, we have the aggravating factors of the use of a firearm (endangering others potentially present thaf the trespasser would not know of) and the photo verified taking of game while trespassing.
> 
> Be pessimistic all you want, but it appears to be a case with enough evidence to prosecute to me.  I am merely speaking as a lawyer with experience as a solicitor.  What is the basis of your knowledge ?



Seems to me, this man knows what he is talking about....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

The Longhunter said:


> Our timber company lease allows us to prosecute huntig w/o permission.
> 
> Your DNR ranger is full of it.  You can either escalate it up the chain of command, or go to the county magistrate and get a warrant of your own.
> 
> Me, I would escalate.       There is a captain in your rgion office, and he will like to hear what you have to say.
> 
> Doing an affidavit after the fact is stupid.





They're handling this the correct way. No need to get sloppy and the case get thrown out.


----------



## notnksnemor

It is not in the code sections.
We signed a similar document for the DNR for fishing without permission and trespassing on our lake.
The issue is not with DNR but with the judges.
For years DNR would cite people for trespassing, they would go to court and tell the judge they thought they had permission or they used to have permission or some story and the the judges would let them off with a warning the first time. Also the people filing the complaint would often not show for court to testify.
Part of the document is you are agreeing to appear in court and testify against anyone the DNR tickets on your land.
It is actually a way for DNR to maximize their effectiveness. They see someone on your land and their name is not on that document, the Brothers Grimm couldn't spin a story good enough to get out of a ticket.

Don't know about hunting, but fishing without permission here is $400 + costs.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*Does anyone know what County this occurred in ?*

And if so-near what town ?  It may be in here somewhere but I can't locate it-the OP indicates he is located in Covington but that isn't necessarily the County in which this took place...


----------



## SheldonMOAC

*It does.*



elfiii said:


> Makes you wonder doesn't it?



It really makes you wonder for sure.


----------



## Nicodemus

SheldonMOAC said:


> It really makes you wonder for sure.





Indeed it does, Sheldon.


----------



## Lone Wolf

This guy is testing the boundaries if he gets away with this he will move in a little farther he is a thief and a poacher see him looking around throw the book at him it is the only thing he understands.


----------



## AustinW26

What an idiot.


----------



## BSFR98

22 hunter said:


> good video man



Watched this last week and otheres on the site. All of them are awesome!


----------



## ScottA

Atlanta Dawg said:


> And if so-near what town ?  It may be in here somewhere but I can't locate it-the OP indicates he is located in Covington but that isn't necessarily the County in which this took place...



Jasper County, about 8 miles north of Monticello.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Thank You...This provides at least a perspective as to which DNR group has responsibility for the area and the "Investigation" of the incident...Isn't one of the DNR rangers name Freddy something?  Who is actually doing the investigation?  This ranger or another?


----------



## ScottA

Atlanta Dawg said:


> As I read through the threads-it is apparent that the DNR fellow has no interest in getting involved in this-The DNR guy is out looking for lack of orange vest's corn on the ground,  and other low hanging fruit items-this case would require an investigation-work-details-etc....You are politely being told to please go away.....



That is not at all the impression I got when I met with the Ranger. He asked me to email him the pictures to aid in the investigation. He also asked for a map of the property and location of the trail camera. He also stated that because the photos showed him not wearing orange he would pursue that violation as well.Why ask for this additional supporting evidence if he was telling us "to please go away"? 

I guess only time will tell.


----------



## ScottA

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Thank You...This provides at least a perspective as to which DNR group has responsibility for the area and the "Investigation" of the incident...Isn't one of the DNR rangers name Freddy something?  Who is actually doing the investigation?  This ranger or another?



Yes, that is the ranger I met with.  He hung around and talked with us for about half hour after we finished discussing the poaching. Turns out I grew up 3 houses down the street from his cousin.


----------



## GA DAWG

Just depends on where you live I guess. Like pappy says. Up here. That Feller wouldn't get nothing. I've caught em in the act of poaching. Still none have been ticketed. The affidavit stuff is bull crap to cover up for laziness I think. If I catch somebody on my land. I tell you no he's not supposed to be here. You should dern well get them. I've been through it 3 times. Twice with deer hunters. Once with coon hunters. I do know a couple wardens that would try their best to get the folks. Unfortunately they ain't around anymore


----------



## bronco611

trey1984, I did not enter any race card and I have many black friend whom I get along with a lot better than I do with white people. A hommie to me is a band of friends who are like minded in their action, my circle of friends all call each other hommies also. I never meant to offend anyone by these comments, hope you can see that no race card was being played or any stereotyping. I was just making the comment if he will steal your food he will also steal all of your possessions just the same. The only stereotype I see here is that a liar and a thief are one in the same in my eyes and if you watch a liar or a thief in action you can come to the same conclusion.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Okay-I re-read your original post and you did say you all weren't sure if this fellow in the photo was the landowner or not.  I still have to wonder what the DNR's take is on why they need to wait for the info you have been asked to provide above what you already provided before he goes over and talks with them-after all he had time to talk with  you all for a half hour after you made your report....Suppose I am a cynic but I have seen too many of these things over the years slip through the cracks or get lost in some shuffle....He can always get the information he requested but if a game warden showed up at my house asking me questions I would be concerned and if I had been doing something illegal - even though he did not actually accuse me of doing it-I would be concerned and probably wouldn't do it again anytime soon which solves your immediate problem and then they can always go get the guy.  But nearly a week has now passed and the evidence has likely been consumed and the hide, etc.. destroyed....Hey-I'm on your side !!


----------



## JustUs4All

There is ample evidence for several violations without finding deer meat or hide.  For that matter, how would you prove that any particular piece of meat or hide came from the particular deer that was poached?

The GW is proceeding in an appropriate manner.  If the fellow can be identified he will be prosecuted.  This is not NCIS.  Cases do not go from hello to conviction is a half hour time slot.


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> Just depends on where you live I guess. Like pappy says. Up here. That Feller wouldn't get nothing. I've caught em in the act of poaching. Still none have been ticketed. The affidavit stuff is bull crap to cover up for laziness I think. If I catch somebody on my land. I tell you no he's not supposed to be here. You should dern well get them. I've been through it 3 times. Twice with deer hunters. Once with coon hunters. I do know a couple wardens that would try their best to get the folks. Unfortunately they ain't around anymore



This, we are speaking from experience.  I also believe the fine for trespassing depends on the cty.  

The poacher will say he shot the deer on his property, it ran in front of the camera and died.  The best you can get is trespassing and maybe not wearing orange.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*If You Say So.......*

I still am very skeptical JustUs4ALL.......Hope to be able to see what the end game is on this.......Have A Nice Day !


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*I Remain Skeptical.....*



JustUs4All said:


> There is ample evidence for several violations without finding deer meat or hide.  For that matter, how would you prove that any particular piece of meat or hide came from the particular deer that was poached?
> 
> The GW is proceeding in an appropriate manner.  If the fellow can be identified he will be prosecuted.  This is not NCIS.  Cases do not go from hello to conviction is a half hour time slot.



And.....Will remain a Skeptic..........I never implied this was a NCIS case....Have the proverbial Nice Day.....


----------



## ScottA

I never thought this post would generate so many responses. I will keep everyone updated as the case progresses, or dies,as the hand full of cynics believe it will. 
I am going to take a break from updates to enjoy Thanksgiving with my family and then head down to deer camp thru Sunday.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*Good Idea !*

I too am going to let it rest-I am leaving for Alabama to hunt Friday and Saturday and look forward to an update as it may occur !!  I remain a Skeptic when it comes to these sort of issues and a resolution !  I feel for you in terms of the Poacher-I have experience on the receiving end of this sort of activity and funny thing-I am never unaware when I am somewhere doing something I am not supposed to be doing ! (Poaching isn't one of those things nor is trespassing)!  Happy Thanksgiving and Good Hunting !


----------



## T-N-T

I will not comment on what "I" think should happen.  It does not matter at all.  
To the OP however-  This is an awesome display of what a trail cam can do.


----------



## satchmo

ttt


----------



## JohnK

K80 said:


> Sounds like his sayin black folks can't hunt good enough to kill one good that will make the cover.
> 
> I bet those members here that have taken some mighty fine bucks over the years would take offense to it...



Man don't have to be smart to post on here. Kinda like politics....


----------



## RealIsPatt

dgmeadows said:


> A.  Please provide a citation of the Code section that stipulates trespassing cannot be prosecuted until after a warning has been issued.  It might be common practice to give warnings on game violations, but I do not believe that is the law.  I have not researched it though.  I assume you have since you are posting it as the truth here, so please share the source of your statement.
> 
> B.  He was caught in the act.  The pics show this and can be substantiated by the requested affidavit and testimony from the complainant.  The defendant will have the opportunity to present countervailing evidence and the Judge or jury will decide, based on the evidence.  Again, this is assuming it goes to court. The defendant could enter a plea, which I think is very likely in this case with the photo evidence and a motivated complainant.
> 
> C.  Perhaps typical procedure on a simple trespass charge is warning first.  That would make sense where a guy is simply  caught roaming on another's wooded land.  Here, we have the aggravating factors of the use of a firearm (endangering others potentially present thaf the trespasser would not know of) and the photo verified taking of game while trespassing.
> 
> Be pessimistic all you want, but it appears to be a case with enough evidence to prosecute to me.  I am merely speaking as a lawyer with experience as a solicitor.  What is the basis of your knowledge ?



Unfortunately all the pictures can PROVE is that the guy was trespassing, or maybe a law pertaining to unlawful removal of wildlife (not sure if there is even such a law), and it is PROVING it that matters in court.

There is a two minute delay in the time of a picture of a live deer, and then a dead deer.  In the two pictures provided there is no way to tell that it is the same deer.  a lot can happen in two minutes.  It can be easily inferred it is the same deer, but not PROVEN.  Perhaps the deer was shot over the line and ran over there, perhaps the guy was just wondering through the woods and happened on a dead deer, there is also no proof at all that the guy dragging the deer shot it. (personally I'm of the belief it all went down as the OP stated, just trying to provide some perspective.)

INFORMATION IN THE BELOW PARAGRAPH WAS PROVEN TO BE WRONG ON THE DEFINITION OF HUNTING AFTER I POSTED.  LEAVING IT UP SO AS TO KEEP THE CONTEXT OF LATTER POST.  Also as far as no orange.  There is no sign of a weapon in the picture, no weapon, no hunting.  once again, "judge, jury I was just walking through the woods and happened upon a dead deer that I didn't want to go to waste.  I was wearing camo because it was the warmest clothes that I have."

It will be interesting to see what happens, and the charges that will be brought and what sticks, plea deal, ect.  

My opinion is that he will be charged with as much as possible, and plea out with a warning for tresspassing.

Once again not trying to sway one way or the other, just sharing my thoughts.  I've never had the situation happened to me to know how I would deal with it.  I respect the OP's right to the access of the land he is legally entitled to and to pursue this matter in a manner that he feels is right.


----------



## JustUs4All

The fellow is pictured on land where he has no permission to be.  He is pictured in the process of taking a deer.  There is nothing in the law that states that a weapon must be used in taking a deer.   If he can be positively identified there is ample evidence in the picture of hunting on the land of another without permission. Hunting deer is more than just shooting at one and includes the retrieval of the dead animal.  Even if someone else shot the animal in the picture the person in the picture was hunting.  Since that act is a crime, there is also ample evidence of criminal trespass since accessing the land of another without permission in order to commit a crime is defined as criminal trespass.  There is also ample evidence of not wearing hunter orange while deer hunting.


----------



## LTZ25

You better have a lot of lawyer money , he may sue you for putting his picture on this site . He can say he was walking and heard a shot and shouting and came to investigate and found a dead deer . Was taking it to the landowner . It's his county not yours , and who do you think is going to be on jury . I'm on your side he's guilty but so was O J .


----------



## jevans7mm

LTZ25 said:


> You better have a lot of lawyer money , he may sue you for putting his picture on this site . He can say he was walking and heard a shot and shouting and came to investigate and found a dead deer . Was taking it to the landowner . It's his county not yours , and who do you think is going to be on jury . I'm on your side he's guilty but so was O J .



He's still trespassing.


----------



## RealIsPatt

I stand corrected on the definition of hunting, and therefor the pictures do show him hunting with no orange.  For those interested below is the definition of hunting in the state of GA

   (39) "Hunting" means pursuing, shooting, killing, taking, or capturing wildlife or feral hogs. This term also includes acts such as placing, setting, drawing, or using any device used to take wildlife or feral hogs, whether any such act results in taking or not, and includes every act of assistance to any person in taking or attempting to take such wildlife or feral hogs. O.C.G.A. § 27-1-2  (2013)

Having learned this, I now believe there is a little more probably of a charge other than trespassing sticking.

Thanks JustUs for the correction.

OT just for my curiosity does anyone know of any case law pertaining to the admittance of trail cam photos in court, especially ones with an admittedly wrong time stamp?


----------



## JustUs4All

The photographs will have to be authenticated to be admitted.  There will have to be credible testimony that they do, in fact truthfully depict what they appear to depict.  There will also have t be testimony of the chain of custody for the images.

The incorrect time stamp, if challenged, will have to be explained via testimony.  If the camera were examined by the GW at the time the pictures were turned over there could be two witnesses as to the time stamp discrepancy.


----------



## Throwback

LTZ25 said:


> You better have a lot of lawyer money , he may sue you for putting his picture on this site . He can say he was walking and heard a shot and shouting and came to investigate and found a dead deer . Was taking it to the landowner . It's his county not yours , and who do you think is going to be on jury . I'm on your side he's guilty but so was O J .




He can say whatever he wants

 T


----------



## Throwback

justus4all said:


> the photographs will have to be authenticated to be admitted.  There will have to be credible testimony that they do, in fact truthfully depict what they appear to depict.  There will also have t be testimony of the chain of custody for the images.
> 
> The incorrect time stamp, if challenged, will have to be explained via testimony.  If the camera were examined by the gw at the time the pictures were turned over there could be two witnesses as to the time stamp discrepancy.



hush

t


----------



## sleepr71

If he is not charged with misdemeanors for: 1. Hunting without permission and 2. Hunting without 500 sq. in of blaze orange on...then you should take it to a higher level Personally,I wouldn't spend any money on lawyers..it ain't worth it..you ain't gettin blood out of a turnip


----------



## tjwolfe

Exactly,he will get a slap on the wrist at most,and probably just be alittle more sneaky in the future.it sucks but we all know he will just cry poor and they will let him off with a warning.maybe a couple knots on the head would make him get it.


----------



## dawg2

BigPimpin said:


> Can a lease holder press charges?  I thought the land owner would have to be the one to press charges.



YES a lease holder can press charges.


----------



## Bpruitt

He is probably just a local and hunted there for years but didn't like the fact that most good land has been leased up and closed to them by outsiders. He probably just shot it out of habit.


----------



## burkecountydeer

Lol well hes got an expensive habbit !


----------



## swampstalker24

Do the pictures alone prove that he was trespassing?  A good defense layer could easily discredit them.  Maybe the trail cam was pointed to his side of the property line?  Maybe the camera was actually on his side of the property line?  Maybe it was photoshoped and he is the victim of an elaborate frame job?  A picture is worth a thousand words, but pictures can lie.


----------



## Bpruitt

burkecountydeer said:


> Lol well hes got an expensive habbit !



Maybe,but you would have to know exactly how many he has shot that way,if he has done it often for very long without getting caught it might only come out to a few dollars a head. lol


----------



## bubbabuck

alligood729 said:


> I got some good friends that hunt the metro area, that have killed some cover worthy bucks. They just happen to be black guys, fulltime bowhunters....and are not worried a hoot about any magazine cover. They also aren't the kind of men, that would worry about sideways comments like that.
> 
> Now, I think we've gotten a little off track from the OP's first post...



Agreed !


----------



## Throwback

swampstalker24 said:


> Do the pictures alone prove that he was trespassing?  A good defense layer could easily discredit them.  Maybe the trail cam was pointed to his side of the property line?  Maybe the camera was actually on his side of the property line?  Maybe it was photoshoped and he is the victim of an elaborate frame job?  A picture is worth a thousand words, but pictures can lie.



Maybe the moon really is made of cheese

T


----------



## K80Shooter

Throwback said:


> Maybe the moon really is made of cheese
> 
> T



Yeah and the cow jumped over it and the fiddle ran off with the spoon.

Makes as much sense as a lot of the posts on here.


----------



## Boar Hog

ALLBEEF said:


> Your taking what I say out of context....putting words in my mouth.....If you will read my first post.......I said to simply ask him not to do it again....but if it continues take further action. I think I would have gone to the landowner first since the OP Leases the land.
> For all we know the landowner gave this guy permission to shoot a deer if he wants too.
> I know in some lease agreements....the landowner CAN include a clause to allow family members or friends to hunt on occasion.
> There are just too many unknowns to me.......but to some of you....you don't need any further explanations.
> I'm not arguing with you anymore.



If he has legitimate permission to take deer off of this property the he can show it to the gw, no harm no foul. If not, make an example of him. A pacifist has no reason to lease hunting land, stick to hunting public land, why pay for a lease if it's not exclusive?


----------



## striper slug

my baby didn do nuffin


----------



## batoncolle

Just curious if any of you commenting about trespassing have ever actually confronted someone trespassing???  Because if you have you might know what you are talking about.

I live where I hunt, and I have confronted many people trespassing.  If the sheriff actually makes it out before they are gone, then they will get a felony trespassing WARNING.  You get a freebie the first time, and they are not arresting anyone on the spot.  I have actually had people get their darn vehicles stuck on my property, walk away, and they still get a warning...

Poaching, as in what this guy on camera was doing, is a different matter AS LONG as he is caught in the act.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*You are probably right !*



LTZ25 said:


> You better have a lot of lawyer money , he may sue you for putting his picture on this site . He can say he was walking and heard a shot and shouting and came to investigate and found a dead deer . Was taking it to the landowner . It's his county not yours , and who do you think is going to be on jury . I'm on your side he's guilty but so was O J .



The pictures don't show him with a gun and therefore why would he have to be wearing orange?  I am not aware of any law that requires you to wear orange just because it is deer season !  

Probably would do just what you said-he heard a shot-was very nearby-quickly went to investigate-no one around-could still smell the odor of gun powder in the air-deer was dead-he drug deer off the food plot-He was just trying to be a responsible and involved citizen !  Case closed with apologies-Fellow gets Citizen Of The Month Award-Wins A Free Buffet Breakfast at the last Shoney's Restaurant in Georgia and a picture of him and his family in the January 2014 edition of Georgia Outdoor News !!


----------



## specialk

poor deer.....she was just minding her own business.....


----------



## dgmeadows

Wow some of you guys have wild imaginations and no real knowledge of how the criminal justice system works.  You are the kind of folks we have to strive to keep out of the jury pool, because you will accept any rediculous story as "reasonable doubt."


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*You Too Could Be Right...*



dgmeadows said:


> Wow some of you guys have wild imaginations and no real knowledge of how the criminal justice system works.  You are the kind of folks we have to strive to keep out of the jury pool, because you will accept any rediculous story as "reasonable doubt."



So...How will it play out?  What will happen?  What proof is actually needed and accepted?


----------



## T.P.

I've been scared to open this thread. Whew..... Carry on.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*Yes...Me Too....*



T.P. said:


> I've been scared to open this thread. Whew..... Carry on.



However...It is like trying to look away at a 97 car pile up on I-75 in the fog-rain-sleet, etc.....


----------



## EGlock86

striper slug said:


> my baby didn do nuffin



 yup


----------



## Flaustin1

batoncolle said:


> Just curious if any of you commenting about trespassing have ever actually confronted someone trespassing???  Because if you have you might know what you are talking about.
> 
> I live where I hunt, and I have confronted many people trespassing.  If the sheriff actually makes it out before they are gone, then they will get a felony trespassing WARNING.  You get a freebie the first time, and they are not arresting anyone on the spot.  I have actually had people get their darn vehicles stuck on my property, walk away, and they still get a warning...
> 
> Poaching, as in what this guy on camera was doing, is a different matter AS LONG as he is caught in the act.



Up here, if you have an affidavit on file, they can charge the person with criminal trespass on the spot.  If not, they have to get a warning first.


----------



## dgmeadows

Atlanta Dawg said:


> So...How will it play out?  What will happen?  What proof is actually needed and accepted?



I do not claim to be able to predict the future, unlike some others here.  The level of proof needed has already been discussed above by myself & others.

I just don't want all the naysayers to discourage others from trying to enforce the law when they catch a trespasser.  There are lots of variables - motivation and competence of officers, prosecutors/solicitors, judges, and of course, juries.  All we can do is our best to make sure the law is followed.


----------



## ScottA

*Update*

I received a text message from the DNR Ranger while I was hunting Saturday evening. He stated that he had identified the person in the trail camera photos. 

I am getting the affidavit notarized tomorrow to turn over to him.


----------



## ScottA

Bpruitt said:


> He is probably just a local and hunted there for years but didn't like the fact that most good land has been leased up and closed to them by outsiders. He probably just shot it out of habit.



Our club has leased this property since 1964. I have been in the club for 32 years and 75% of our members are locals. We have probably been around as long as he has, if not longer.


----------



## scruggs1

We live 1 mile from Clybel and poaching over here is bad.  With my property and my neighbor's, we have a little over 100 acres.  We do the right things the right way.  I live on mine, he comes down on weekends.  He sets cameras and I do the food plots and bush hogging.  Two years in a row we have had to run off poachers.  Last year they were running/shooting off of four wheelers.  This year they were running dogs.  We have our new GW on speed dial and he is a great guy.  We've seen the guy poaching our property twice and I was hoping after seeing your pictures, it would be him, but it isn't.  Hope he gets jail time.  For the money the poacher spent on camo he could have bought plenty of food, so don't try the 'hungry' or 'feeding the family' garbage.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*Great News !*



ScottA said:


> I received a text message from the DNR Ranger while I was hunting Saturday evening. He stated that he had identified the person in the trail camera photos.
> 
> I am getting the affidavit notarized tomorrow to turn over to him.



Really glad to hear that they are on it....In my opinion your posting the incident on this website created a high level of interest so that DNR had to get into it in a serious manner...maybe they would have with no publicity but you know what-over 180 comments about it had to get someone's attention!  Good Luck going forward.


----------



## jwjack7641

The problem is even though these pictures seem to show this man poaching this deer on your property, which by all means he probably did, it's circumstantial evidence. That's why the GW wants the affadavit. So that once they positively identify the man, and cross reference it with the notarized affadavit, they can be positive he was trespassing and go from there.


----------



## PappyHoel

batoncolle said:


> Just curious if any of you commenting about trespassing have ever actually confronted someone trespassing???  Because if you have you might know what you are talking about.
> 
> I live where I hunt, and I have confronted many people trespassing.  If the sheriff actually makes it out before they are gone, then they will get a felony trespassing WARNING.  You get a freebie the first time, and they are not arresting anyone on the spot.  I have actually had people get their darn vehicles stuck on my property, walk away, and they still get a warning...
> 
> Poaching, as in what this guy on camera was doing, is a different matter AS LONG as he is caught in the act.



This....  All day long.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

I would  though wonder if having the affidavit done after the fact would be of a great deal of value  ?  I have one in place on the tracts I lease and so far haven't needed to use it-and for that I am thankful !


----------



## Gadestroyer74

That's false on the alfadvit I met with the game warden couple years ago prior to any violations to get names and address on the people that are suppose to be on the land he stated at that time he needed it in order to press charges no sure what the deal is but that's what he told me aswell


----------



## bluemarlin

This is turning into a great thread for poachers and future poachers.
As I now understand it, someone can trespass and kill deer anywhere they want until they get caught, then they get a warning?


----------



## dgmeadows

An Affidavit is simply a statement of fact made under oath.  Whenever a crime is alleged, such as when a traffic accident occurs, the investigating officers will obtain sworn statements, i.e., Affidavits, from witnesses.  There is nothing to legally require that it be done ahead of time.  If a person swears under oath that these 5 parties are the only people authorized to hunt a piece of property, is it less true simply because the poaching happened before the sworn document was created ?  The lack of the document does not mean anyone is free to hunt there until an Affidavit is made.  

This reminds me of discussing rules at archery tournaments.  Guys are always repeating things as rules that they heard from somebody else at another tournament 3 years ago.  If you have not read it word for word in the rule book (or in this case, the law) please don't espouse it as the truth to confuse other people.


----------



## dgmeadows

bluemarlin said:


> This is turning into a great thread for poachers and future poachers.
> As I now understand it, someone can trespass and kill deer anywhere they want until they get caught, then they get a warning.



Exactly my point.  Someone reading this thread might come away with that interpretation. Or they might conclude that they are in the clear so long as the landowner or club has not filed in advance the magic Affidavit with the local DNR office or Sheriff before they go poaching.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

DNR do arrest poachers. Read their comments. https://www.facebook.com/#!/gadnrle


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

T.P. said:


> I've been scared to open this thread. Whew..... Carry on.





X-2....Kinda like a "Box of Chocolates"....Ya never know
what you are gonna see"........

Might be time for Scott to delete this thread and start
a new one after DNR confronts the "guy".......


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*No.........*



7Mag Hunter said:


> X-2....Kinda like a "Box of Chocolates"....Ya never know
> what you are gonna see"........
> 
> Might be time for Scott to delete this thread and start
> a new one after DNR confronts the "guy".......



Please Do Not Delete the thread-This is important and deserves to be taken to the end with either the poacher paying a fine, going to jail, etc...or Doing A Happy Dance In Front Of The Camera !!!


----------



## young gunna

I dont think this thread was a very good idea..... Because nothing has been PROVEN.... Its all speculation at this point. And someone has been thrown under the bus without ALL the facts... Here a guy has his picture on the internet without his knowledge and has basically been called guilty before hand.... This stuff is petty.....


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Really ?


----------



## young gunna

Yessir.... I understand him being upset about seeing someone in his land.. And i dont condone poaching at all... But this is not the place to put someone out there like that...


----------



## MFOSTER

Why not face him man to man with the sheriff present and explain how unappreciated that you are of what he's done and you will file trespassing charges to the fullest if he's caught on property again he will be given a warning and the next pic will cost a lot more than he will get for this who knows he may become the best neighbor you have


----------



## young gunna

MFOSTER said:


> Why not face him man to man with the sheriff present and explain how unappreciated that you are of what he's done and you will file trespassing charges to the fullest if he's caught on property again he will be given a warning and the next pic will cost a lot more than he will get for this who knows he may become the best neighbor you have



Good point... It may just be a misunderstanding.....


----------



## rex upshaw

young gunna said:


> Yessir.... I understand him being upset about seeing someone in his land.. And i dont condone poaching at all... But this is not the place to put someone out there like that...



This is not the place to expose the punk poacher?


----------



## Nitram4891

Looks pretty guilty to me when he is on camera holding a deer on a property he has no permission to hunt.  If all I saw in a trial were those three pictures, he's guilty.


----------



## SouthernProperZ

That's just ridiculous man. Crazy you got it on camera.


----------



## rex upshaw

young gunna said:


> It may just be a misunderstanding.....


----------



## Throwback

I love these threads. 

T


----------



## rex upshaw

Throwback said:


> I love these threads.
> 
> T



Makes your job easier.


----------



## dtala

MFOSTER said:


> Why not face him man to man with the sheriff present and explain how unappreciated that you are of what he's done and you will file trespassing charges to the fullest if he's caught on property again he will be given a warning and the next pic will cost a lot more than he will get for this who knows he may become the best neighbor you have



deputies and GWs do not go with citizens to stand by while they warn the offenders....really stupid idea. There are ten things that can happen there and nine of em are bad.

the guy wasn't trespassing he was POACHING, different stuff.


----------



## bluemarlin

What are the odds the guy in the picture reads this thread?

What are the odds he made comments in this thread?


----------



## Throwback

I don't think he shot the deer I think the Lord called it home and he just happened to be standing there at the time

T


----------



## sinclair1

I am used to seeing folks wanting to throw the book at a unarmed lady walking her dog, now here's one red handed and people actually want to give him a break.


----------



## rex upshaw

sinclair1 said:


> I am used to seeing folks wanting to throw the book at a unarmed lady walking her dog, now here's one red handed and people actually want to give him a break.



Maybe we have some folks on here who would do, or have done something similar.


----------



## Backlasher82

Throwback said:


> I don't think he shot the deer I think the Lord called it home and he just happened to be standing there at the time
> 
> T



Well, there you go. A misunderstanding.


----------



## 660griz

rex upshaw said:


> Maybe we have some folks on here who would do, or have done something similar.



I think you nailed it.


----------



## deerhunter2222

If he is you neighbor, he will definitely know where your trail camera is set up at now once he see's the photos. Good luck with everything. We had this problem before on clubs/land I used to hunt.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

660griz said:


> I think you nailed it.



Poaching fine is cheaper than a lease or club dues.


----------



## ShawnL

rex upshaw said:


> Maybe we have some folks on here who would do, or have done something similar.



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## elfiii




----------



## flintlocker

How was the deer in the picture killed?


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I am going to be a game warden I need more drama and excitement


----------



## Bpruitt

flintlocker said:


> How was the deer in the picture killed?



Circumstantial evidence leads me to think the man in the picture shot it,although I don't know for sure.


----------



## sinclair1

Bpruitt said:


> Circumstantial evidence leads me to think the man in the picture shot it,although I don't know for sure.


 he is guilty of poaching it, or he is guilty of stealing someone's deer if he didn't shoot it.


----------



## Bpruitt

sinclair1 said:


> he is guilty of poaching it, or he is guilty of stealing someone's deer if he didn't shoot it.



Trespassing maybe if he can be picked out of a lineup. I don't know if a picture works in court.


----------



## UNSTOPPABLE

sinclair1 said:


> he is guilty of poaching it, or he is guilty of stealing someone's deer if he didn't shoot it.



As long as he is guilty of something right?


----------



## UNSTOPPABLE

flintlocker said:


> How was the deer in the picture killed?



Good Question!!! Was is even the same deer?


----------



## UNSTOPPABLE

rex upshaw said:


> This is not the place to expose the punk poacher?



So how is this guy a Punk and you dont know him? And has he been fould guilty or admitted to poaching? Did he even kill the deer? Did he have a gun? But how quickly have alot of the comments convicted him? This whole post is a joke... Has no place on this forum....


----------



## sinclair1

UNSTOPPABLE said:


> Good Question!!! Was is even the same deer?


whats next he was walking to get skittles and ice T. are you suggesting the OP rigged the time stamp?


----------



## UNSTOPPABLE

sinclair1 said:


> whats next he was walking to get skittles and ice T.


Figures!


----------



## watermedic

My understanding of why LEOs want a landowner affadavit on file is due to the fact that it would be a waste of their time and taxpayer money for them to make an arrest only to find out later that the violater was the long lost cousin of the landowner who had permission 15 years ago to hunt the land in question.

Also if the affadavit is on file then only a phone call has to be made and a Warden can investigate for validity of the possible violation.


----------



## UNSTOPPABLE

sinclair1 said:


> are you suggesting the OP rigged the time stamp?


No im stataing the the OP should have kept this between himself the GW tha Landowner and the individual..... But then there would be no reason for those pepole to take shots at someone who cant defend themselves therefore no fun witchhunt for the majority of the posters here


----------



## sinclair1

UNSTOPPABLE said:


> No im stataing the the OP should have kept this between himself the GW tha Landowner and the individual..... But then there would be no reason for those pepole to take shots at someone who cant defend themselves therefore no fun witchhunt for the majority of the posters here


 so the news stations should withhold the security camera pictures until after the trial? After all we don't know the guy really said give me all the money and the gun could have been plastic.


----------



## T.P.

bluemarlin said:


> What are the odds the guy in the picture reads this thread?
> 
> What are the odds he made comments in this thread?



I don't think he is commenting in this thread as he would be easily recognizable. He would make multiple post defending what seems to be the obvious, crying foul and trying to get the thread removed.


----------



## mattech

sinclair1 said:


> so the news stations should withhold the security camera pictures until after the trial? After all we don't know the guy really said give me all the money and the gun could have been plastic.



Very good point!


----------



## Nitram4891

If this guy knows what's going on in this thread, he should turn himself in.  That's the only way he would get an ounce of compassion from me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

bluemarlin said:


> What are the odds the guy in the picture reads this thread?
> 
> What are the odds he made comments in this thread?





T.P. said:


> I don't think he is commenting in this thread as he would be easily recognizable. He would make multiple post defending what seems to be the obvious, crying foul and trying to get the thread removed.





You mean kinda like "UNSTOPPABLE???"


----------



## quackwacker

If the guy was such a stand up guy and just needing to feed his family, why didnt he approach the OP and ask for some deer meat.  

If we made more examples of of criminals, some of this crap would stop!


----------



## mattech

T.P. said:


> I don't think he is commenting in this thread as he would be easily recognizable. He would make multiple post defending what seems to be the obvious, crying foul and trying to get the thread removed.



Maybe he is using reverse psychology?


----------



## K80Shooter

elfiii said:


>



No need to pray to God.

You have the power to make it stop and go away if you wish it to.


----------



## dawg2

flintlocker said:


> How was the deer in the picture killed?



Divine intervention


----------



## dawg2

Throwback said:


> I love these threads.
> 
> T



Same here


----------



## Milkman

YEEEEEEEEEE  Doggggiiiies folk do get worked up about a little old piney woods goat.


----------



## rex upshaw

UNSTOPPABLE said:


> So how is this guy a Punk and you dont know him? And has he been fould guilty or admitted to poaching? Did he even kill the deer? Did he have a gun? But how quickly have alot of the comments convicted him? This whole post is a joke... Has no place on this forum....



Um, he's a poacher...and trespassing.  So yes, that makes him a punk.

Are you the fella in the picture, or is he a buddy of yours?


----------



## UNSTOPPABLE

rex upshaw said:


> Um, he's a poacher...and trespassing.  So yes, that makes him a punk.
> 
> Are you the fella in the picture, or is he a buddy of yours?



No and NO but if I was........ There would definately be a law suit coming...... And if you dont mind me asking...... How are you so sure he is a poacher how are you so sure hes tresspassing? Didnt the Op say that the camera is right near the line? How do you know the OP didnt have his camera set up on the wrong side of the line expert?


----------



## rex upshaw

UNSTOPPABLE said:


> No and NO but if I was........ There would definately be a law suit coming......



Post #32.  You sure he isn't your buddy?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=778874&highlight=


----------



## rex upshaw

UNSTOPPABLE said:


> No and NO but if I was........ There would definately be a law suit coming...... And if you dont mind me asking...... How are you so sure he is a poacher how are you so sure hes tresspassing? Didnt the Op say that the camera is right near the line? How do you know the OP didnt have his camera set up on the wrong side of the line expert?



So you're one of them.


----------



## Bpruitt

UNSTOPPABLE said:


> No and NO but if I was........ There would definately be a law suit coming...... And if you dont mind me asking...... How are you so sure he is a poacher how are you so sure hes tresspassing? Didnt the Op say that the camera is right near the line? How do you know the OP didnt have his camera set up on the wrong side of the line expert?



Go ahead and confess,I can tell it is troubling you.


----------



## K80Shooter




----------



## sinclair1

rex upshaw said:


> Post #32.  You sure he isn't your buddy?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=778874&highlight=


Dang Columbo


----------



## dgmeadows

UNSTOPPABLE said:


> No and NO but if I was........ There would definately be a law suit coming......



Against who ?  If the man in the photo was trespassing, as the OP stated, the man in the photo has no expectation of a right to privacy while trespassing on the property of another person.  As pointed out above, the game camera in this case is really no different than a security camera.  

If the OP has stated the truth of the matter, there would be no basis for any libel or slander case.  The truth is an absolute defense to accusation of libel or slander.

But I am sure you could find a lawyer dumb enough to file it if you give them enough money up front...


----------



## monsterslayer

moodman said:


> Maybe hes feeding his family??



Not everybody is as hungry as you are.


----------



## PappyHoel

op2:


----------



## rex upshaw

sinclair1 said:


> Dang Columbo


----------



## 660griz

UNSTOPPABLE said:


> How do you know the OP didnt have his camera set up on the wrong side of the line expert?




Too funny. 
OP, you got some 'splainin to do.


----------



## Throwback

Bpruitt said:


> Trespassing maybe if he can be picked out of a lineup. I don't know if a picture works in court.



It don't. Hold up your drivers license to the next one you walk by

T


----------



## UNSTOPPABLE

This is very funny


----------



## rex upshaw

UNSTOPPABLE said:


> This is very funny



Nice avatar!


----------



## UNSTOPPABLE

rex upshaw said:


> Nice avatar!



Yep cause we all look alike right?


----------



## Phillip Thurmond

I just read Seven pages of post and still don't know what the result was.  Man what a waste of time


----------



## rex upshaw

UNSTOPPABLE said:


> Yep cause we all look alike right?



Who is "we all"?


----------



## T.P.

UNSTOPPABLE said:


> Yep cause we all look alike right?



Poachers?


----------



## rex upshaw

T.P. said:


> Poachers?


----------



## Bpruitt

UNSTOPPABLE said:


> Yep cause we all look alike right?



That was so not right. Can't believe you actually went there for absolutely no reason.


----------



## Milkman

And Hoss always bragged about how his photo forums didnt ever get rowdy........................... yall have proved him wrong 











No No:No No:No No:No No:


----------



## ScottA

UNSTOPPABLE said:


> No and NO but if I was........ There would definately be a law suit coming...... And if you dont mind me asking...... How are you so sure he is a poacher how are you so sure hes tresspassing? Didnt the Op say that the camera is right near the line? How do you know the OP didnt have his camera set up on the wrong side of the line expert?



The camera is at least 30 yards off the property line, aimed away from the property line. The line was surveyed 3 years ago, so there is no question that the deer and food plot are on our property.


----------



## shdw633

Phillip Thurmond said:


> I just read Seven pages of post and still don't know what the result was.  Man what a waste of time



I went to the last page, read this and was thankful I didn't have to go through the seven pages!!!


----------



## EgoBruiser

What's you answer now Mr. Unstoppable?



ScottA said:


> The camera is at least 30 yards off the property line, aimed away from the property line. The line was surveyed 3 years ago, so there is no question that the deer and food plot are on our property.


----------



## rex upshaw

EgoBruiser said:


> What's you answer now Mr. Unstoppable?



He's probably gonna need to change his handle.


----------



## mossyoakpro

If I were the OP....I would never post anything again.

This guy is taking a beating for posting a law breaking idiot on here.

My apologies again pal for the folks who have given you such a hard time for trying to do something right.

So sad.....


----------



## JustUs4All

I don't think the apology is needed.  Those who have tried to beat up on the OP have not yet come anywhere close to laying a glove on him.


----------



## Da Possum

havin_fun_huntin+?


----------



## turtlebug

hdm03 said:


> havin_fun_huntin+?



Apparently the poacher was.


----------



## Da Possum

That's my guess


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*Agreed !*



JustUs4All said:


> I don't think the apology is needed.  Those who have tried to beat up on the OP have not yet come anywhere close to laying a glove on him.



I think vast majority are totally supporting the OP-My concern was that DNR wouldn't do anything.  Jury is still out on what will happen of course but the OP has done all of us a great service by getting this sort of problem the kind of exposure it needs in order for us who are poached upon or trespassed upon or who experience property damage, etc...to have at least some hope that somewhere some of our tax money we pay to support DNR and Law Enforcement will be of some value !!


----------



## rex upshaw

Atlanta Dawg said:


> I think vast majority are totally supporting the OP-My concern was that DNR wouldn't do anything.  Jury is still out on what will happen of course but the OP has done all of us a great service by getting this sort of problem the kind of exposure it needs in order for us who are poached upon or trespassed upon or who experience property damage, etc...to have at least some hope that somewhere some of our tax money we pay to support DNR and Law Enforcement will be of some value !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

hdm03 said:


> havin_fun_huntin+?



hdm03+?  Im here little feller


----------



## tcward

sinclair1 said:


> so the news stations should withhold the security camera pictures until after the trial? After all we don't know the guy really said give me all the money and the gun could have been plastic.



Yeah, evidently he has never seen the "if you have seen this person call the authorities" on the news just about every night!


----------



## Bpruitt

All I was saying is that I didn't think it could be proven in court and the DNR wouldn't even try. Its obvious what happened.


----------



## BlastinBill

Bpruitt said:


> All I was saying is that I didn't think it could be proven in court and the DNR wouldn't even try. Its obvious what happened.



It can easily be proven. There is a picture. You can take 1,000 pictures around that food plot and only at one specific spot will the picture look identical. Pretty logical


----------



## Shadow11

BlastinBill said:


> It can easily be proven. There is a picture. You can take 1,000 pictures around that food plot and only at one specific spot will the picture look identical. Pretty logical



Photoshop.


----------



## Throwback

Shadow11 said:


> Photoshop.



You realize pictures can be proven to NOT be photoshopped right ?

T


----------



## Throwback

Bpruitt said:


> All I was saying is that I didn't think it could be proven in court and the DNR wouldn't even try. Its obvious what happened.



Why wouldn't DNR try? (Though technically it would be the prosecutor trying not DNR)


T


----------



## hobbs27

From the responses Ive read here I think Im understanding the mentality of the OJ Simpson and Casey Anthony jurors, and thats a bad place to be.


----------



## UNSTOPPABLE

ScottA said:


> The camera is at least 30 yards off the property line, aimed away from the property line. The line was surveyed 3 years ago, so there is no question that the deer and food plot are on our property.



So a deer couldn't walk 30yds get shot and run back in 4 minutes? Did that deer belong to you?


----------



## UNSTOPPABLE

hobbs27 said:


> From the responses Ive read here I think Im understanding the mentality of the OJ Simpson and Casey Anthony jurors, and thats a bad place to be.



So I bet you totally agree with the Zimmerman jury though right?


----------



## tcward

UNSTOPPABLE said:


> One would think the mods were here to keep down confusion and negativity. But they let this thread continue. Even let a mans face be put here to be mocked and slandered. I wonder why? I haven't been here long but I sure could tell real quickly what kind of people hang here.......



Confusion and negativity? Looks pretty clear cut to me!


----------



## tcward

UNSTOPPABLE said:


> No im stataing the the OP should have kept this between himself the GW tha Landowner and the individual..... But then there would be no reason for those pepole to take shots at someone who cant defend themselves therefore no fun witchhunt for the majority of the posters here



You state that he should have kept this between he and the landowner, yet you use one of the pics as your avatar?


----------



## Rifleman 22 mag

Don't have a case!!!


----------



## T.P.

It appears he wasn't unstoppable.


----------



## tcward

T.P. said:


> It appears he wasn't unstoppable.


----------



## rex upshaw

T.P. said:


> It appears he wasn't unstoppable.


----------



## Throwback

T.P. said:


> It appears he wasn't unstoppable.





T


----------



## Throwback

let me guess. all these new people posting ONLY in this thread are his buddies trying to defend him.

T


----------



## tcward

Throwback said:


> I don't think he shot the deer I think the Lord called it home and he just happened to be standing there at the time
> 
> T



Throwback you ain't right!


----------



## tcward

Throwback said:


> let me guess. all these new people posting ONLY in this thread are his buddies trying to defend him.
> 
> T



Yep. Sounds like he made a few phone calls.........


----------



## Bpruitt

Throwback said:


> Why wouldn't DNR try? (Though technically it would be the prosecutor trying not DNR)
> 
> 
> T



I figured the DNR would have to take it to the prosecutor and wouldn't do it unless they could most likely convict him but that doesn't he is innocent.


----------



## jerone

defended because of the color of his skin. they all voted on the color of skin and not the content of character. if charles mansan was the right color, he could have been president. exactly why a poacher may just get away from any charges that need to be proposed to him


----------



## AbnormalEKG

for some reason, I actually subjected myself to reading all 6 pages. Some of y'all, I have to say, I must wonder about. But then, some of y'all will probably wonder about me, for being retarded enough to actually read all 6 pages of the horse crap I've just read.


----------



## LRS

Im shocked he didn't steal the camera or destroy it.


----------



## kmckinnie

T.P. said:


> It appears he wasn't unstoppable.



What do you think happened to that fellow that was new here and figured out so much so quick. 
We all knew it was going down...


----------



## j_seph

Phillip Thurmond said:


> I just read Seven pages of post and still don't know what the result was. Man what a waste of time


 Post #183


----------



## shakey gizzard

shakey gizzard said:


> UNSTOPABLE huh?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

saw that one coming, well going. Mods are on the hunt.


----------



## LTZ25

This is one reason I don't get back into deer hunting , you can't look after your lease if you live 2 hrs. away , the locals know when you come and go , it isn't worth it to me , I go fish all these great lakes and don't have to worry about getting shot .


----------



## Stalker

It does not matter if he shot the deer or not if he did not have permission to be on the property he is guilty of trespassing. If he shot the deer on his property he still has to gain permission to cross the line to recover the deer. My brother shot one that ran across the line and the land owner would not give permission to recover even with the help of the GW.


----------



## 660griz

JustUs4All said:


> I don't think the apology is needed.  Those who have tried to beat up on the OP have not yet come anywhere close to laying a glove on him.



This.^^^^

Those who have tried to defend the poacher just sound foolish.


----------



## notnksnemor

Man, ya'll are slow.
I called this one on page 2:

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=8284058&postcount=89


----------



## brofoster

TREY1984 said:


>



I would agree.  I watched it and enjoyed it.  I have found that GON is a great place.  I have been a member for almost a decade.  I have met some of the greatest people on the threads and I have helped people and accepted help when I needed it.  I moderated the Spiritual forum for a long time and then got into the Political forum.  I got beat up pretty good on there and some folks would even start posts and ask me to come comment to stir the pot.  I was called liberal,  asked what my viewpoint was for a "different opinion" and even had military service questioned.  The moderators had to PM some guys and warn them about personal attacks.  I said a guy behind a keyboard can say what he wants but eventually got frustrated and gave it up.  It was more emotion and less facts in many cases.    

I think this guy is poaching.  At a minimum he is trespassing.  I doubt you could prosecute him though and it has nothing to do with him knowing Al, Obama, or Jesse....I guess the tie in to that comment was that he was black (some posts are laced with covert racial epitaphs).  Moderators let it ride but that's ok! A friend of mine made a comment and got his account locked! LOL! WOW! Really?  

The first thing someone is gonna say is your camera is malfunctioning; throw it all out!  I would probably prosecute the guy.  He is dumb but he aint stupid and he knows what he is doing!  He is not wearing orange and is across the property line.  Do what you must and I too hope he gets what he deserves........but not more than deserves.  I wonder if this guy is getting "special attention"!  Maybe he will make the cover of GON! Somebody on here hopes he does!   I try to be extremely well though out when I post anything anywhere!  I think the vast majority of hunters on here are great people and obey the law and love God.  I just think we need to be careful sometimes and read stuff again before we hit SEND!


----------



## Workin2Hunt

brofoster said:


> I would agree.  I watched it and enjoyed it.  I have found that GON is a great place.  I have been a member for almost a decade.  I have met some of the greatest people on the threads and I have helped people and accepted help when I needed it.  I moderated the Spiritual forum for a long time and then got into the Political forum.  I got beat up pretty good on there and some folks would even start posts and ask me to come comment to stir the pot.  I was called liberal,  asked what my viewpoint was for a "different opinion" and even had military service questioned.  The moderators had to PM some guys and warn them about personal attacks.  I said a guy behind a keyboard can say what he wants but eventually got frustrated and gave it up.  It was more emotion and less facts in many cases.
> 
> I think this guy is poaching.  At a minimum he is trespassing.  I doubt you could prosecute him though and it has nothing to do with him knowing Al, Obama, or Jesse....I guess the tie in to that comment was that he was black (some posts are laced with covert racial epitaphs).  Moderators let it ride but that's ok! A friend of mine made a comment and got his account locked! LOL! WOW! Really?
> 
> The first thing someone is gonna say is your camera is malfunctioning; throw it all out!  I would probably prosecute the guy.  He is dumb but he aint stupid and he knows what he is doing!  He is not wearing orange and is across the property line.  Do what you must and I too hope he gets what he deserves........but not more than deserves.  I wonder if this guy is getting "special attention"!  Maybe he will make the cover of GON! Somebody on here hopes he does!   I try to be extremely well though out when I post anything anywhere!  I think the vast majority of hunters on here are great people and obey the law and love God.  I just think we need to be careful sometimes and read stuff again before we hit SEND!



Great post brofoster!


----------



## elfiii

brofoster said:


> I think this guy is poaching.  At a minimum he is trespassing.



I agree.



brofoster said:


> I guess the tie in to that comment was that he was black (some posts are laced with covert racial epitaphs).Moderators let it ride but that's ok!



Your opinion Gunny. There is nothing conclusive to prove it in any of the posts still up in this thread. "Thinking" otherwise doesn't make it so. You know full well how intolerant we are of racism by anybody on this message board. While you were a Moderator you saw people get banned for it at the drop of a hat. Nothing has changed since then. It's still the same.



brofoster said:


> A friend of mine made a comment and got his account locked! LOL! WOW! Really?



Ask your friend why his account was "locked". Maybe he will tell you the truth, maybe he won't. The truth doesn't have anything to do with any post he has made in this thread or his skin color. The rules were applied to him the same way they are applied to everybody, including the white member we banned yesterday for exactly the same reason.

From here on out it needs to go to private messages. You know we don't discuss moderation actions against any member with any other member privately or on the open forums.

Also, since you were a Moderator you should be more than familiar with this:

The rules are not open for discussion on the open forums. If you have issues or concerns or questions about a rule feel free to PM a mod or admin and as always your concerns or suggestions will be taken into consideration. Do not use the open forum to "call out" a mod or admin for implementation of the rules.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=3580631#post3580631

Now, back to the original topic of this thread. Nobody else needs to offer their opinion on this other matter in this thread or anywhere else on the open forums. That's what PM's are for.


----------



## brofoster

Elfii,

Been a long time.....good to hear from you.  We stand agreed on the guy trespassing along with several other punishable infractions.  Maybe he  is a new hunter, saw the deer and got excited and shot.  Only having 8 acres, I'm sure most of what he is seeing is across the line.  Who said he shot the deer? Take a photo airbrush me into and I'm poaching too!  That's silly.....but you will be amazed at what wont stand in court!  That's neither here nor there....bottom line is I think he crossed the line and was wrong on ALL accounts and should be held accountable.  If I would have caught him on my property,    Calvin would start but the conversation but if he got wrong Gunnery Sergeant Foster would step in!  It takes a ton of money and time to make food plots and raise deer!!       

I agree again.  GON is not very tolerant of personal attacks of any kind (racial, sexist, or personal).  However, a member "went there"!  I DID NOT!  Is the post still up I don't know, but he went there. What on God's green earth do Al Sharpton, Obama, Jesse JACkson have to do with a man in GA hunting deer where he shouldn't be? Let's not play games at all with that...the only thing the man in the pic has in common with them is that he is a man, and he is black...........let's connect the dots on that!  No I think or my opinion needed on that one.  It should not have gone there.  Lets stick to this guy and what he did.    

As far as someone getting their account locked,  I simply echoed what was told to me when questions were asked in response to this thread (which I think needs to go).  I don't have all the facts on that and I might have jumped the gun on that point.  

My original opinion remains.......I read things 2 or 3 times before hitting posts to see how it might sound or smell to others!  

As much as is in you, live peacefully with all men!


----------



## elfiii

brofoster said:


> Elfii,
> 
> Been a long time.....good to hear from you.  We stand agreed on the guy trespassing along with several other punishable infractions.  Maybe he  is a new hunter, saw the deer and got excited and shot.  Only having 8 acres, I'm sure most of what he is seeing is across the line.  Who said he shot the deer? Take a photo airbrush me into and I'm poaching too!  That's silly.....but you will be amazed at what wont stand in court!  That's neither here nor there....bottom line is I think he crossed the line and was wrong on ALL accounts and should be held accountable.  If I would have caught him on my property,    Calvin would start but the conversation but if he got wrong Gunnery Sergeant Foster would step in!  It takes a ton of money and time to make food plots and raise deer!!



Good to hear from you too Calvin and I know you would be all up in that for sure and anybody taking on the Gunny would be in for a real bad day.  



brofoster said:


> I agree again.  GON is not very tolerant of personal attacks of any kind (racial, sexist, or personal).  However, a member "went there"!  I DID NOT!  Is the post still up I don't know, but he went there. What on God's green earth do Al Sharpton, Obama, Jesse JACkson have to do with a man in GA hunting deer where he shouldn't be? Let's not play games at all with that...the only thing the man in the pic has in common with them is that he is a man, and he is black...........let's connect the dots on that!  No I think or my opinion needed on that one.  It should not have gone there.  Lets stick to this guy and what he did.



Both sides (black and white) played the race card. All you are seeing is what got left up, not what came down and there was more race card playing on the black side of the equation on this one.

I agree, let's stick to this guy and what he did. From the posts (and pictures) provided us by the OP it's safe to assume the guy was:

1. Tresspassing

2. Probably poaching

3. Hunting without orange

There may be more than that once the investigation is complete and the matter goes to trial.




brofoster said:


> As far as someone getting their account locked,  I simply echoed what was told to me when questions were asked in response to this thread (which I think needs to go).  I don't have all the facts on that and I might have jumped the gun on that point.



You did indeed jump the gun. The thread can stay. There is nothing wrong with it now that the trash has been swept up. A complaint has been filed and the pics are in evidence now as part of the complaint so they are a matter of public record. We all know the reality is going to bear out what we see here even if the defendant is presumed innocent until proven guilty. This is the court of public opinion. The burden of proof is much lower. 



brofoster said:


> My original opinion remains.......I read things 2 or 3 times before hitting posts to see how it might sound or smell to others!
> 
> As much as is in you, live peacefully with all men!



Like I said, all you see is what remains up, not what got taken down and a lot got taken down on both sides of the fence.

All the best and always - Semper Fi!

Sorry for the de-rail ScottA. Carry on with your thread.


----------



## ScottA

*Update*

The DNR Ranger called me yesterday to give me an update. He has identified the person in the photos and it is NOT the adjacent landowner with the 8 acres. 
I met the Ranger today and provided him the signed affidavit. He told me that the person in question had a job that kept him on the road, but he would try to locate him and interview him this week. 

I'll post more updates as the case progresses.


----------



## mattech

Have you tried to contact the owner of the land beside you? He may also want to press charges.


----------



## ScottA

mattech said:


> Have you tried to contact the owner of the land beside you? He may also want to press charges.



I'm letting the Ranger handle the investigation and see where it goes.  The adjacent landowner may have given this guy permission to be on his land.


----------



## mattech

ScottA said:


> I'm letting the Ranger handle the investigation and see where it goes.  The adjacent landowner may have given this guy permission to be on his land.



10-4 has the adjacent landowner been trouble in the past, or have you ever had contact with him.


----------



## ScottA

Never have had trouble with adjacent landowner.


----------



## 01Foreman400

ScottA said:


> The DNR Ranger called me yesterday to give me an update. He has identified the person in the photos and it is NOT the adjacent landowner with the 8 acres.
> I met the Ranger today and provided him the signed affidavit. He told me that the person in question had a job that kept him on the road, but he would try to locate him and interview him this week.
> 
> I'll post more updates as the case progresses.



Thanks for the update.


----------



## JetFuelBurner

ScottA said:


> If you guys want to PM me with directions to where you hunt I will try to pass them along to this poacher and send him your way...as long as he is just trying to feed his family!!!!! LOL



Well played sir!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

ScottA said:


> The DNR Ranger called me yesterday to give me an update. He has identified the person in the photos and it is NOT the adjacent landowner with the 8 acres.
> I met the Ranger today and provided him the signed affidavit. He told me that the person in question had a job that kept him on the road, but he would try to locate him and interview him this week.
> 
> I'll post more updates as the case progresses.





Thanks for the update......
Now, delete this monster, and post updates in real time
to give these guys a break, so no one has a fainting spell...
Folks are getting way to worked up over this....


----------



## batoncolle

elfiii said:


> From the posts (and pictures) provided us by the OP it's safe to assume the guy was:
> 
> *1. Tresspassing*
> 
> 2. Probably poaching
> 
> 3. Hunting without orange
> 
> There may be more than that once the investigation is complete and the matter goes to trial.



Unless I missed it, how did this guy know he was trespassing?  Were there No Trespassing signs posted?

I deal with this on a weekly basis.  First you have to have your property lines clearly marked, and even then it still will result in a warning.  The sheriff will deal will trespassing, and he will only be giving a warning on the first incident.  The GW will deal with poaching, and this is where you would get this guy, but not by the trail cam pics.  He would still get a warning.  

These people are scum, and I hate dealing with it, but the fact of the matter is that they are protected by our judicial system, and this is still a good thing because honest mistakes do happen.


----------



## rex upshaw

batoncolle said:


> Unless I missed it, how did this guy know he was trespassing?  .



Excellent point.  Maybe he thought he was on his own land and some no good poacher planted that foodplot.


----------



## Bushwhacker

My opinion aint much but you did the right thing from the get go, if you aint fibbin about the whole mess and I figure you aint. I would have posted the photos of my own kin folks in the same case. Wrong is wrong don't matter why you did it. Don't send that feller down Allbeefs way we don't need him down here. Hope it works out for your club and sends a strong message to the whole area.


----------



## Bushwhacker

One thing I missed was somebody asked how he knew he was trespassing if no signs were up. Pappy always said if you got any doubt about who owns the land you are on then don't be on it cause it aint yours and you are trespassing.  I don't need signs to tell me where I don't need to be. Always been one stupid law to me.


----------



## batoncolle

rex upshaw said:


> Excellent point.  Maybe he thought he was on his own land and some no good poacher planted that foodplot.



I am guessing by your post that you have never owned property, walked through the woods, or even know what a property line is for that matter???  Unless there is a fence and/or sign posted sometimes it might be a little hard to locate the property marker buried in the dirt...


----------



## Bpruitt

batoncolle said:


> I am guessing by your post that you have never owned property, walked through the woods, or even know what a property line is for that matter???  Unless there is a fence and/or sign posted sometimes it might be a little hard to locate the property marker buried in the dirt...



He would know where the big grass fields were. You might get a pine thicket or ridges mixed up ,but not an open field.


----------



## TSanders

Yeah, so the guy just ran into the food plot and didnt know where he was?

Some of you are full of it.


----------



## rex upshaw

batoncolle said:


> I am guessing by your post that you have never owned property, walked through the woods, or even know what a property line is for that matter???  Unless there is a fence and/or sign posted sometimes it might be a little hard to locate the property marker buried in the dirt...



If I was walking through the woods where I hunt, I would know whether or not I planted the foodplot.


----------



## batoncolle

Bpruitt said:


> He would know where the big grass fields were. You might get a pine thicket or ridges mixed up ,but not an open field.



How???  If I go walking through the woods, how in this world will I know where the property lines are???

Look it sux, but it is what it is.  You whiners should try living and hunting in the same place.  It is a constant battle, and you actually get the pleasure of walking out and confronting these jacklegs face to face like a man instead of whining on a forum...

Try having some drunk moron out fourwheeling in his truck at 2am in the morning heading straight towards you and them come and complain...


----------



## Bpruitt

He was oriented enough not to hang around for more photos after he shot it.


----------



## rex upshaw

TSanders said:


> Yeah, so the guy just ran into the food plot and didnt know where he was?
> 
> Some of you are full of it.



It's pretty comical, isn't it...or very sad.


----------



## Bpruitt

batoncolle said:


> How???  If I go walking through the woods, how in this world will I know where the property lines are???
> 
> Look it sux, but it is what it is.  You whiners should try living and hunting in the same place.  It is a constant battle, and you actually get the pleasure of walking out and confronting these jacklegs face to face like a man instead of whining on a forum...
> 
> Try having some drunk moron out fourwheeling in his truck at 2am in the morning heading straight towards you and them come and complain...



Lost is lost. Don't shoot while lost


----------



## batoncolle

rex upshaw said:


> If I was walking through the woods where I hunt, I would know whether or not I planted the foodplot.



How do you know he shot the deer in the foodplot???  Maybe he shot it with a 22 hornet, and it ran for 500 yards from the 8 acre property he was allowed to hunt on and he just went and retrieved his deer.

Once again, own your own property, deal with this, and then come whine to me.  Know the laws before you open your mouth.


----------



## rex upshaw

batoncolle said:


> How???  If I go walking through the woods, how in this world will I know where the property lines are???
> 
> Look it sux, but it is what it is.  You whiners should try living and hunting in the same place.  It is a constant battle, and you actually get the pleasure of walking out and confronting these jacklegs face to face like a man instead of whining on a forum...
> 
> Try having some drunk moron out fourwheeling in his truck at 2am in the morning heading straight towards you and them come and complain...



You're an enigma.


----------



## batoncolle

Bpruitt said:


> Lost is lost. Don't shoot while lost



Once again were No Trespassing signs posted???  How do you know he was lost???

Let me spell it our for you quite simply.  Nothing is happening to this guy, and he got away with it.


----------



## batoncolle

rex upshaw said:


> You're an enigma.



Maybe so but I am not ignorant of the law.

Have you ever dealt with a trespasser face to face???


----------



## Nicodemus

Ya`ll be civil.


----------



## Bpruitt

You know the law. It don't matter if you shot the deer in your kitchen and it ran off you still cant retrieve it off someone's land without permission.It's their deer then.


----------



## Stalker

TSanders said:


> Yeah, so the guy just ran into the food plot and didnt know where he was?
> 
> Some of you are full of it.


  Yes they are.

Some of these posts are just ridiculous. Its amazing how some of these guys don't get it. They have to be messing around trying to get a response because I have a hard time believing they are that ignorant.


----------



## rex upshaw

batoncolle said:


> How do you know he shot the deer in the foodplot???  Maybe he shot it with a 22 hornet, and it ran for 500 yards from the 8 acre property he was allowed to hunt on and he just went and retrieved his deer.
> 
> Once again, own your own property, deal with this, and then come whine to me.  Know the laws before you open your mouth.



I find it hard to believe that the deer (alive) in the food plot traveled from that very food plot, was shot elsewhere and ran and just happened to fall in about the exact spot as he was just 4 minutes earlier.  But if you believe that, WOW.


----------



## rex upshaw

batoncolle said:


> Maybe so but I am not ignorant of the law.
> 
> Have you ever dealt with a trespasser face to face???



Yes


----------



## Stalker

Bpruitt said:


> You know the law. It don't matter if you shot the deer in your kitchen and it ran off you still cant retrieve it off someone's land without permission.It's their deer then.



Very True


----------



## tcward

batoncolle said:


> I am guessing by your post that you have never owned property, walked through the woods, or even know what a property line is for that matter???  Unless there is a fence and/or sign posted sometimes it might be a little hard to locate the property marker buried in the dirt...



Lawd do have mercy.......


----------



## 300 ultra mag

batoncolle said:


> Once again were No Trespassing signs posted???  How do you know he was lost???
> 
> Let me spell it our for you quite simply.  Nothing is happening to this guy, and he got away with it.



You don't have to have posted signs. If your hunting a piece of property it is your responsibility to know where the lines are.


----------



## batoncolle

Bpruitt said:


> You know the law. It don't matter if you shot the deer in your kitchen and it ran off you still cant retrieve it off someone's land without permission.It's their deer then.



And thank you for making my point for me.  If they did not have No Trespassing signs posted, this guy is just going to say he was lost. And even if they had the signs posted, he would still get a warning.

Once again these people are despicable, but try dealing with them on a weekly basis, and you will know how to handle the situation instead of posting useless information on a forum for others to read.


----------



## batoncolle

300 ultra mag said:


> You don't have to have posted signs. If your hunting a piece of property it is your responsibility to know where the lines are.



Yes civil people understand this.  But crooks do not, and this is their defense.  They break the law, and then just say they got lost.  Why is this so hard to understand???


----------



## batoncolle

rex upshaw said:


> Yes



Based on the comments you have made so far, I am going to have to respectfully say I do not believe you, but hey it's the internet so we are all superheroes here!!!


----------



## Bpruitt

batoncolle said:


> And thank you for making my point for me.  If they did not have No Trespassing signs posted, this guy is just going to say he was lost. And even if they had the signs posted, he would still get a warning.
> 
> Once again these people are despicable, but try dealing with them on a weekly basis, and you will know how to handle the situation instead of posting useless information on a forum for others to read.



You're welcome.


----------



## rex upshaw

batoncolle said:


> Based on the comments you have made so far, I am going to have to respectfully say I do not believe you, but hey it's the internet so we are all superheroes here!!!



How does being face to face with a trespasser make one a super hero?  It was you that said you deal with this regularly, and know how to deal with these folks.  Do tell, what's your secret?


----------



## 300 ultra mag

batoncolle said:


> Yes civil people understand this.  But crooks do not, and this is their defense.  They break the law, and then just say they got lost.  Why is this so hard to understand???



I deal with this crap every year and there always charged with hunting on land without permission and usually hunting without orange. They pay the fine , I get with a investigator at the sheriffs office they take a warrant out for person we both go to court and the judge tells them there banned from the property for life any further evidence of them being on the property will result in criminal trespassing charges.


----------



## Todd E

Seven pages of drivel, other than the OPs posts mixed within. 

Sir, I think the ranger will do a fine job on this investigation.
For whatever reason, some round here do not give them any credit at all.


----------



## batoncolle

300 ultra mag said:


> I deal with this crap every year and there always charged with hunting on land without permission and usually hunting without orange. They pay the fine , I get with a investigator at the sheriffs office they take a warrant out for person we both go to court and the judge tells them there banned from the property for life any further evidence of them being on the property will result in criminal trespassing charges.



And let me guess, they are caught in the act, not on camera, and it is a GW busting them.


----------



## elfiii

batoncolle said:


> Maybe so but I am not ignorant of the law.



I remain unconvinced of this.


----------



## 300 ultra mag

batoncolle said:


> And let me guess, they are caught in the act, not on camera, and it is a GW busting them.



I had one of the guys that I caught hunting in 2010 start throwing nails out at my house and my gate to my land last year I used a trail camera to catch him and it worked just fine


----------



## batoncolle

elfiii said:


> I remain unconvinced of this.



And quite frankly I would expect nothing less.

Btw you still never answered my question about how you knew for sure he was trespassing.  I am just curious how you were able to convict this person based on a trail cam pic and the OPs thread???


----------



## batoncolle

300 ultra mag said:


> I had one of the guys that I caught hunting in 2010 start throwing nails out at my house and my gate to my land last year I used a trail camera to catch him and it worked just fine



And per your earlier statement, they received a warning which is pretty much the same thing I said...


----------



## Stalker

batoncolle said:


> And quite frankly I would expect nothing less.
> 
> Btw you still never answered my question about how you knew for sure he was trespassing.  I am just curious how you were able to convict this person based on a trail cam pic and the OPs thread???



Because he was on someone elses property that he did not have permission to be on case closed. I doubt the owner of the camera put the camera his property.


----------



## Bpruitt

I think you have outsmarted everybody here and they all left. I know I learned a lot. Goodnight


----------



## batoncolle

Stalker said:


> Because he was on someone elses property that he did not have permission to be on case closed. I doubt the owner of the camera put the camera his property.



I have cameras all around my property line, but they still do not magically show the property line.

My gut says the guy on camera is a poaching scum, but my gut is not the law.  That is the simple point I am trying to make.  If you want to bust these guys, you have to catch them in the act, otherwise they just end up with a warning to go about their business on the next property down the line.


----------



## 300 ultra mag

batoncolle said:


> And per your earlier statement, they received a warning which is pretty much the same thing I said...



He received his trespassing warning when I caught him hunting when I caught him throwing nails he was charged with criminal trespass,destruction of private property & littering. I don't know what it ended up costing him but he sold both vehicles he had and his motorcycle then his house ended up in the paper being foreclosed on but he still lives there so I guess he worked that out somehow


----------



## Stalker

batoncolle said:


> I have cameras all around my property line, but they still do not magically show the property line.
> 
> My gut says the guy on camera is a poaching scum, but my gut is not the law.  That is the simple point I am trying to make.  If you want to bust these guys, you have to catch them in the act, otherwise they just end up with a warning to go about their business on the next property down the line.



I would agree with you on the property lines if he was not walking in the middle of someone elses food plot.


----------



## batoncolle

300 ultra mag said:


> He received his trespassing warning when I caught him hunting when I caught him throwing nails he was charged with criminal trespass,destruction of private property & littering. I don't know what it ended up costing him but he sold both vehicles he had and his motorcycle then his house ended up in the paper being foreclosed on but he still lives there so I guess he worked that out somehow



Yep that is pretty much the procedure.  You have to go through the useless warning first, and then you can bust them.

It drives crazy they can actually come on your property the first time and pretty much do what they want - signs be darned.  This is what needs to change from a legal standpoint.  If these guys did not get a warning in the first place, most of us would not have to deal with this crap.


----------



## Throwback

batoncolle said:


> I have cameras all around my property line, but they still do not magically show the property line.
> 
> My gut says the guy on camera is a poaching scum, but my gut is not the law.  That is the simple point I am trying to make.  If you want to bust these guys, you have to catch them in the act, otherwise they just end up with a warning to go about their business on the next property down the line.



What do you do for a living?

T


----------



## batoncolle

Stalker said:


> I would agree with you on the property lines if he was not walking in the middle of someone elses food plot.



Does not matter in the eyes of the law, and that is why I continue to post in this thread.  I hate dealing with these idiots, but they get away with it because of the warning.

Call your legislator and change this crap.  I do not care if they even get a misdemeanor, it would at least stop some of these thieves...


----------



## batoncolle

Throwback said:


> What do you do for a living?
> 
> T



I am paid to go on internet forums and ask questions that are irrelevant and/or try and start an argument.  No wait that is you.

T


----------



## Stalker

batoncolle said:


> Does not matter in the eyes of the law, and that is why I continue to post in this thread.  I hate dealing with these idiots, but they get away with it because of the warning.
> 
> Call your legislator and change this crap.  I do not care if they even get a misdemeanor, it would at least stop some of these thieves...


Well i guess we can all speculate on what the outcome is going to be but you never know what turn it might take. I guess it depends on what they charge him with.


----------



## Throwback

batoncolle said:


> I am paid to go on internet forums and ask questions that are irrelevant and/or try and start an argument.  No wait that is you.
> 
> T



Youve Been a member for 5 years with about 150 posts and I can't ever remember seeing your screen name anywhere yet you think you know all about me 

Smells like someone's troll account to me


T


----------



## batoncolle

Throwback said:


> Youve Been a member for 5 years with about 150 posts and I can't ever remember seeing your screen name anywhere yet you think you know all about me
> 
> Smells like someone's troll account to me
> 
> 
> T



Paranoid much?  I am posting in a thread about which I have unfortunately had a lot of experience.  I do not have a narcissistic need, nor the time, to opine on every single topic.  Sorry if that hits close to home in the DMZ but accusing people of trolling just reinforces my previous comment...


----------



## dgmeadows

batoncolle said:


> Does not matter in the eyes of the law, and that is why I continue to post in this thread.  I hate dealing with these idiots, but they get away with it because of the warning.
> 
> Call your legislator and change this crap.  I do not care if they even get a misdemeanor, it would at least stop some of these thieves...



Mr. or Ms. batoncolle, can you please tell me the OCGA (Official Code of Ga Annotated) section that you are referring to that we need to tell our legislators to change?  I would really like to read this law for myself.


----------



## Throwback

batoncolle said:


> Paranoid much?  I am posting in a thread about which I have unfortunately had a lot of experience.  I do not have a narcissistic need, nor the time, to opine on every single topic.  Sorry if that hits close to home in the DMZ but accusing people of trolling just reinforces my previous comment...



Im just trying to figure out how you deal with trespassers getting off every day that's all 

Sorry if I added to your bitterness by asking. 



T


----------



## turtlebug

Throwback said:


> Sorry if I added to your bitterness by asking.
> 
> 
> 
> T





You're talented like that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

batoncolle said:


> I am paid to go on internet forums and ask questions that are irrelevant and/or try and start an argument.  No wait that is you.
> 
> T



Somebody needs a hug.


----------



## j_seph

batoncolle said:


> Unless I missed it, how did this guy know he was trespassing?  Were there No Trespassing signs posted?
> 
> I deal with this on a weekly basis.  First you have to have your property lines clearly marked, and even then it still will result in a warning.  The sheriff will deal will trespassing, and he will only be giving a warning on the first incident.  The GW will deal with poaching, and this is where you would get this guy, but not by the trail cam pics.  He would still get a warning.
> 
> These people are scum, and I hate dealing with it, but the fact of the matter is that they are protected by our judicial system, and this is still a good thing because honest mistakes do happen.


If you do not own the land, and owner has not told you to be there then you should know you are trespassing.


----------



## eleuthros1

Why did I read all of this?












Oh yeah, I was interested in the final outcome...


----------



## notnksnemor

Did he have a pit bull with him?

Oh wait.....wrong thread.


----------



## j_seph

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Did he have a pit bull with him?
> 
> Oh wait.....wrong thread.


Nope just his pet deer that passed out and he had to drag it home


----------



## elfiii

eleuthros1 said:


> Why did I read all of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, I was interested in the final outcome...



Stay tuned. What a shock it will be to all the doubting Thomas' when he gets convicted.


----------



## dawg2

batoncolle said:


> And quite frankly I would expect nothing less.
> 
> Btw you still never answered my question about how you knew for sure he was trespassing.  I am just curious how you were able to convict this person based on a trail cam pic and the OPs thread???



Georgia Code - Crimes and Offenses - Title 16, Section 16-7-21

(a) A person commits the offense of criminal trespass when he or she intentionally damages any property of another without consent of that other person and the damage thereto is $500.00 or less or knowingly and maliciously interferes with the possession or use of the property of another person without consent of that person. 

(b) A person commits the offense of criminal trespass when he or she knowingly and without authority: 

(1) Enters upon the land or premises of another person or into any part of any vehicle, railroad car, aircraft, or watercraft of another person for an unlawful purpose; 

(2) Enters upon the land or premises of another person or into any part of any vehicle, railroad car, aircraft, or watercraft of another person after receiving, prior to such entry, notice from the owner, rightful occupant, or, upon proper identification, an authorized representative of the owner or rightful occupant that such entry is forbidden; or

(3) Remains upon the land or premises of another person or within the vehicle, railroad car, aircraft, or watercraft of another person after receiving notice from the owner, rightful occupant, or, upon proper identification, an authorized representative of the owner or rightful occupant to depart. 

(c) For the purposes of subsection (b) of this Code section, permission to enter or invitation to enter given by a minor who is or is not present on or in the property of the minor´s parent or guardian is not sufficient to allow lawful entry of another person upon the land, premises, vehicle, railroad car, aircraft, or watercraft owned or rightfully occupied by such minor´s parent or guardian if such parent or guardian has previously given notice that such entry is forbidden or notice to depart. 

(d) A person who commits the offense of criminal trespass shall be guilty of a misdemeanor. 

(e) A person commits the offense of criminal trespass when he or she intentionally defaces, mutilates, or defiles any grave marker, monument, or memorial to one or more deceased persons who served in the military service of this state, the United States of America or any of the states thereof, or the Confederate States of America or any of the states thereof, or a monument, plaque, marker, or memorial which is dedicated to, honors, or recounts the military service of any past or present military personnel of this state, the United States of America or any of the states thereof, or the Confederate States of America or any of the states thereof if such grave marker, monument, memorial, plaque, or marker is privately owned or located on land which is privately owned.


----------



## batoncolle

dawg2 said:


> Georgia Code - Crimes and Offenses - Title 16, Section 16-7-21
> 
> (a) A person commits the offense of criminal trespass when he or she intentionally damages any property of another without consent of that other person and the damage thereto is $500.00 or less or knowingly and maliciously interferes with the possession or use of the property of another person without consent of that person.
> 
> (b) A person commits the offense of criminal trespass when he or she knowingly and without authority:
> 
> (1) Enters upon the land or premises of another person or into any part of any vehicle, railroad car, aircraft, or watercraft of another person for an unlawful purpose;
> 
> (2) Enters upon the land or premises of another person or into any part of any vehicle, railroad car, aircraft, or watercraft of another person after receiving, prior to such entry, notice from the owner, rightful occupant, or, upon proper identification, an authorized representative of the owner or rightful occupant that such entry is forbidden; or
> 
> (3) Remains upon the land or premises of another person or within the vehicle, railroad car, aircraft, or watercraft of another person after receiving notice from the owner, rightful occupant, or, upon proper identification, an authorized representative of the owner or rightful occupant to depart.
> 
> (c) For the purposes of subsection (b) of this Code section, permission to enter or invitation to enter given by a minor who is or is not present on or in the property of the minor´s parent or guardian is not sufficient to allow lawful entry of another person upon the land, premises, vehicle, railroad car, aircraft, or watercraft owned or rightfully occupied by such minor´s parent or guardian if such parent or guardian has previously given notice that such entry is forbidden or notice to depart.
> 
> (d) A person who commits the offense of criminal trespass shall be guilty of a misdemeanor.
> 
> (e) A person commits the offense of criminal trespass when he or she intentionally defaces, mutilates, or defiles any grave marker, monument, or memorial to one or more deceased persons who served in the military service of this state, the United States of America or any of the states thereof, or the Confederate States of America or any of the states thereof, or a monument, plaque, marker, or memorial which is dedicated to, honors, or recounts the military service of any past or present military personnel of this state, the United States of America or any of the states thereof, or the Confederate States of America or any of the states thereof if such grave marker, monument, memorial, plaque, or marker is privately owned or located on land which is privately owned.



I had said my piece on the matter, but thank you for posting this and reinforcing my point with the keyword being "knowingly."

"Officer I did not know the property line was right there."  "Officer I did not see the No Trespassing sign."

I have heard all the excuses, and they get the warning every time.  Once the warning is issued, it is now on record that they "know" where the property lines are so they can be charged with felony trespassing the next time.

So unless this guy admits he knowingly trespassed, they will have a hard time making it stick.  Hopefully they will be able to get him on poaching, hunting without orange, or something else.


----------



## Backlasher82

batoncolle said:


> I had said my piece on the matter, but thank you for posting this and reinforcing my point with the keyword being "knowingly."
> 
> "Officer I did not know the property line was right there."  "Officer I did not see the No Trespassing sign."
> 
> I have heard all the excuses, and they get the warning every time.  Once the warning is issued, it is now on record that they "know" where the property lines are so they can be charged with felony trespassing the next time.
> 
> So unless this guy admits he knowingly trespassed, they will have a hard time making it stick.  Hopefully they will be able to get him on poaching, hunting without orange, or something else.



If you were as knowledgeable on this subject as you keep telling everybody, you would know that criminal trespass is a misdemeanor, not a felony.


----------



## Bpruitt

You knowingly trespass when you have no idea where you are.


----------



## Backlasher82

Bpruitt said:


> You knowingly trespass when you have no idea where you are.



And the food plot is a dead give away that you are on someone else's property.

I don't know why people are trying to come up with all these ridiculous reasons to excuse this poacher. 

This isn't the crime of the century. It isn't a felony. He isn't going to get life in the electric chair.

The man was caught red handed, the best thing he can do is man up when the DNR comes to talk to him. He pays his fine and hopefully learns his lesson from it. It isn't the end of the world.


----------



## batoncolle

Backlasher82 said:


> If you were as knowledgeable on this subject as you keep telling everybody, you would know that criminal trespass is a misdemeanor, not a felony.



Yes that is correct.  It was just a simple typo.


----------



## Bpruitt

Backlasher82 said:


> And the food plot is a dead give away that you are on someone else's property.
> 
> I don't know why people are trying to come up with all these ridiculous reasons to excuse this poacher.
> 
> This isn't the crime of the century. It isn't a felony. He isn't going to get life in the electric chair.
> 
> The man was caught red handed, the best thing he can do is man up when the DNR comes to talk to him. He pays his fine and hopefully learns his lesson from it. It isn't the end of the world.



I just do not think the evidence will stand up in court,even though it is obvious what happened. Proving it to me is not like proving it in court.


----------



## Bpruitt

Trespassing at best is what I think can be proven


----------



## Backlasher82

Bpruitt said:


> I just do not think the evidence will stand up in court,even though it is obvious what happened.



I disagree. It is obvious what happened, to you, me and everyone. Including the DNR and court. Hopefully the OP will keep us posted and let us know how it all turns out.


----------



## Throwback

batoncolle said:


> I had said my piece on the matter, but thank you for posting this and reinforcing my point with the keyword being "knowingly."
> 
> "Officer I did not know the property line was right there."  "Officer I did not see the No Trespassing sign."
> 
> I have heard all the excuses, and they get the warning every time.  Once the warning is issued, it is now on record that they "know" where the property lines are so they can be charged with felony trespassing the next time.
> 
> So unless this guy admits he knowingly trespassed, they will have a hard time making it stick.  Hopefully they will be able to get him on poaching, hunting without orange, or something else.



There is no such charge as "poaching". 

There is however a charge of hunting without permission which requires no notice on the landowners part of any kind and no warning nor dobthe property lines need to be marked

T


----------



## Throwback

Bpruitt said:


> Trespassing at best is what I think can be proven



No such charge


----------



## Throwback

Bpruitt said:


> I just do not think the evidence will stand up in court,even though it is obvious what happened. Proving it to me is not like proving it in court.



Yeah its actually much such easier in court


----------



## Bpruitt

Throwback said:


> Yeah its actually much such easier in court


I hope you are right,I just disagree.


----------



## Bpruitt

Throwback said:


> No such charge



Come on,trespassing isn't legal. Is it?


----------



## Throwback

Bpruitt said:


> Come on,trespassing isn't legal. Is it?



There is no such CHaRGE in Georgia as "trespassing"


----------



## Bpruitt

Throwback said:


> There is no such CHaRGE in Georgia as "trespassing"



Well,that sure opened up lots of good places to hunt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

j_seph said:


> Nope just his pet deer that passed out and he had to drag it home


----------



## Backlasher82

Bpruitt said:


> Well,that sure opened up lots of good places to hunt.



Go back and read Dawg2's post #377 and it'll explain what criminal trespass is.

And you should go to the DNR site and read up on "hunting without permission" unless the idea of starring in your own thread like this appeals to you.


----------



## notnksnemor

j_seph said:


> Nope just his pet deer that passed out and he had to drag it home



Are they like fainting goats?


----------



## Throwback

Bpruitt said:


> Well,that sure opened up lots of good places to hunt.



good luck with it. 

T


----------



## ScottA

batoncolle said:


> Unless I missed it, how did this guy know he was trespassing?  Were there No Trespassing signs posted?
> 
> 
> The property line is marked with POSTED No Trespassing signs.


----------



## Throwback

*OCGA 27-3-1 hunting without permission*

27-3-1.  Requirement of permission to hunt on lands of another; written permission; enforcement; immunity of landowner from civil liability 


   (a) It shall be unlawful for any person to hunt upon the lands of another or _enter upon the lands of another in pursuit of wildlife_, with or without a license, without first obtaining permission from the landowner or lessee of such land or the lessee of the game rights of such land. Such permission shall not be required, however, if the person hunting or a member of the person's family is the owner of the land, the lessee of the land, or the lessee of the game rights of the land. For the purposes of this Code section only, "family" means mother, father, son, daughter, brother, sister, uncle, aunt, son-in-law, daughter-in-law, niece, nephew, grandson, granddaughter, grandmother, grandfather, or spouse.

(b) If the land is posted and if the owner of the land, lessee of the land, or lessee of the game rights of the land has informed a law enforcement agency that permission to hunt upon the land must be in writing, then the permission required by subsection (a) of this Code section must be in writing and must be carried on the hunter's person.

(c) (1) Except as otherwise provided in this subsection, any person who violates subsection (a) or (b) of this Code section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and shall be punished by a fine of not less than $500.00.

   (2) Any person who violates subsection (a) or (b) of this Code section for the second time within a two-year period shall be guilty of a misdemeanor of a high and aggravated nature and shall be punished by a fine of not less than $1,000.00; and the department shall revoke the right of such person to a hunting license for a period of one year for each such second conviction within a two-year period.

   (3) Any person who violates subsection (a) or (b) of this Code section for a third or subsequent time within a three-year period shall be guilty of a misdemeanor of a high and aggravated nature and shall be punished by a fine of not less than $2,000.00; and the department shall revoke the right of such person to a hunting license for a period of three years for each such third or subsequent conviction within a three-year period.

   (4) The minimum fines and revocation periods specified in this subsection shall not apply, however, to an offender who is 17 years of age or younger.

(d) It shall be the duty of any peace officer whose duty it is to preserve the peace or make arrests or enforce the law to enforce this Code section.

(e) Any owner of land, lessee of land, or lessee of the game or fishing rights to land who gives permission to another person to hunt, fish, or take wildlife upon the land with or without charge shall be entitled to the same protection from civil liability provided by Article 2 of Chapter 3 of Title 51 for landowners who allow the public to use their land for recreational purposes without charge.

HISTORY: Ga. L. 1911, p. 137, § 7; Code 1933, § 45-320; Ga. L. 1955, p. 483, § 65; Code 1933, § 45-501, enacted by Ga. L. 1977, p. 396, § 1; Ga. L. 1978, p. 816, § 38; Ga. L. 1984, p. 546, § 1; Ga. L. 2001, p. 1013, § 11; Ga. L. 2001, p. 1076, § 1.


----------



## Flaustin1

batoncolle said:


> How do you know he shot the deer in the foodplot???  Maybe he shot it with a 22 hornet, and it ran for 500 yards from the 8 acre property he was allowed to hunt on and he just went and retrieved his deer.
> 
> Once again, own your own property, deal with this, and then come whine to me.  Know the laws before you open your mouth.



They don't make it out of site when you shoot em with a hornet.  Might take 3 shots, but they only go bout 40yds.


----------



## Hornet22

Flaustin1 said:


> They don't make it out of site when you shoot em with a hornet.  Might take 3 shots, but they only go bout 40yds.



DRT


----------



## ScottA

*Update*

The DNR Ranger just called me to let me know that he met with the individual in the pictures and confronted him with the evidence. Once confronted the man admitted he killed the deer in the food plot. It was a small spike buck. He had permission to hunt the adjoining 8 acres (Ranger confirmed this with the landowner).
The Ranger wrote the man citations for:

Hunting without permission
Not recording the kill on his license (at least he had a hunting license)
Hunting without orange

The Ranger told me that with the evidence (pictures) and his own admission, he believes this guy is just going to pay the fines.

As for the person charged in this case, I will not post his name. I do not know if he is a habitual game law offender. I'd like to believe that this was a crime of opportunity. He had permission to hunt the adjacent land and seeing the spike in our food plot was just to much of a temptation.

I never imagined my original post would generate so many responses. I'm also surprised that there are so many cynics out there towards our DNR Rangers. Maybe some of you guys have had some bad experiences. 

Let me say that the Ranger in this case, Freddie Hays, did a great job. It was 9 days ago that I met with him and showed him the pictures we captured on the trail camera. Freddie kept me updated throughout the investigation with emails, text messages, and phone calls. The day after I provided him the signed affidavit, he charged the individual. I am glad we have a DNR Ranger in our county (Jasper) who is as professional and responsive as Freddie Hays.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Problem solved.


----------



## oops1

Good to hear.


----------



## georgia_home

GOOD WORK SCOTT!!! awesome!

i wonder if the folks who had all sorts of lame stories how this guy was innocent, from just needing to feed his family or intervention from the almighty, will man up and finally admit that this guy was illegal. heck, the guy himself admitted it.

where are you UNSTOPPABLE? batoncolle? 




ScottA said:


> The DNR Ranger just called me to let me know that he met with the individual in the pictures and confronted him with the evidence. *Once confronted the man admitted he killed the deer in the food plot*. It was a small spike buck. He had permission to hunt the adjoining 8 acres (Ranger confirmed this with the landowner).
> The Ranger wrote the man citations for:
> 
> Hunting without permission
> Not recording the kill on his license (at least he had a hunting license)
> Hunting without orange
> 
> The Ranger told me that with evidence (pictures) his own admission, he believes this guy is just going to pay the fines.
> 
> As for the person charged in this case, I will not post his name. I do not know if he is a habitual game law offender. I'd like to believe that this was a crime of opportunity. He had permission to hunt the adjacent land and seeing the spike in our food plot was just to much of a temptation.
> 
> I never imagined my original post would generate so many responses. I'm also surprised that there are so many cynics out there towards our DNR Rangers. Maybe some of you guys have had some bad experiences.
> 
> Let me say that the Ranger in this case, Freddie Hays, did a great job. It was 9 days ago that I met with him and showed him the pictures we captured on the trail camera. Freddie kept me updated throughout the investigation with emails, text messages, and phone calls. The day after I provided him the signed affidavit, he charged the individual. I am glad we have a DNR Ranger in our county (Jasper) who is as professional and responsive as Freddie Hays.



and the answer to this question:

THE TRESPASSER ADMITTED HIMSELF!



batoncolle said:


> And quite frankly I would expect nothing less.
> 
> Btw you still never answered my question about how you knew for sure he was trespassing.  I am just curious how you were able to convict this person based on a trail cam pic and the OPs thread???


----------



## 660griz

Approximate fines:


Hunting without permission  $695
Not recording the kill on his license (at least he had a hunting license)  $107 
Hunting without orange  $74


If I read the law correctly, if he did this, Hunting without permission, he is then guilty of criminal tresspass. Probably wouldn't be worth it to pursue but. 

Anyway, hopefully he has learned his lesson and you won't have any issues.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Glad to know justice was served.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

I asked the question" What if he was feeding his family?" 

I never stated I agreed with the poacher!

It was a very simple question.


----------



## Backlasher82

Thanks for the update, sounds like the Ranger was on the ball.


----------



## Coon Dog

Glad this is over now !!! Alot off men drama drama drama cant stand it


----------



## specialk

see rock city!


----------



## batoncolle

georgia_home said:


> GOOD WORK SCOTT!!! awesome!
> 
> i wonder if the folks who had all sorts of lame stories how this guy was innocent, from just needing to feed his family or intervention from the almighty, will man up and finally admit that this guy was illegal. heck, the guy himself admitted it.
> 
> where are you UNSTOPPABLE? batoncolle? and some of the others?




I said the guy would not be charged with criminal trespassing, and he was not.  I take no joy in the fact that I knew this would happen, and I made it clear I hoped he would be charged with poaching (sorry to some of you but I do not participate in government desensitizing of criminal activities so I will call it what it is - poaching).

To the OP I am sorry, and I did not intend to turn this thread into some debate on the charges he would receive, but people should understand exactly how the legal system works so they can navigate it the best way they can if and when it happens to them.

My unsolicited advice to you is to get yourself a blackout camera if you do not have one.  Lock it up, camo it, and place it viewing a dummy/lesser camera.  And definitely keep the sheriff and GW on speed dial.  This guy may not attempt payback, but it does not mean his friends want try something.


----------



## ScottA

batoncolle said:


> Once again were No Trespassing signs posted???  How do you know he was lost???
> 
> Let me spell it our for you quite simply.  Nothing is happening to this guy, and he got away with it.



Why can't you admit you were wrong?  Something did happen to this guy and as far as I'm concerned, he did not get away with it.


----------



## rex upshaw

What I am struggling to understand, is why you, someone who claims to deal with this on a consistent basis, seem to want to side with that of the accused/charged.


----------



## batoncolle

ScottA said:


> Why can't you admit you were wrong?  Something did happen to this guy and as far as I'm concerned, he did not get away with it.



???  Did you just read what I typed above because otherwise, I believe you have me mistaken for someone else.  I said he would NOT be charged with criminal trespassing.  I was hoping they would get him with the other stuff.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Good deal-I don't think over 400 posts on the subject hurt anything but it did elevate awareness... Thank You ScottA for doing the necessary legwork to bring this to a citation !!  It is hard work and often it seems the law enforcement side works the victim more than the violator !!!


----------



## 660griz

Migmack said:


> I asked the question" What if he was feeding his family?"
> I never stated I agreed with the poacher!
> It was a very simple question.



I guess because it was not relevent to the issue. Unless that defense will hold up in a court. 

It sounded like, if he was feeding his family, that made breaking the law o.k. 
There are many legal ways to feed your family. Breaking the law and possibly going to prison is really not thinking of your family.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

The real key element is the fact that the fellow did not deny it-He admitted it ! Game Over when that happens !!


----------



## rex upshaw

Atlanta Dawg said:


> The real key element is the fact that the fellow did not deny it-He admitted it ! Game Over when that happens !!



Yep.  Glad it worked out for the OP, but I hate that he had to deal with the issue in the first place.


----------



## T.P.

Photoshop. Not guilty!


----------



## Boar Hog

Boy I'm glad this issue has come to fruition! I would've hated to see the Trail Cams forum disapear as the Waterfoul forum did, I believe some of the duck guys may have slipped in to stir the pot.


----------



## triton196

good job op and good job dnr. it is what it is that's why they have laws and fines. justice is served.


----------



## Workin2Hunt

Classic.... The O/P posted the outcome and some of you continue to


----------



## mattech

ScottA, Thanks for the final update.


----------



## specialk

T.P. said:


> Photoshop. Not guilty!



free him! free him! let him go!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Workin2Hunt said:


> Classic.... The O/P posted the outcome and some of you continue to





Yep.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Workin2Hunt said:


> Classic.... The O/P posted the outcome and some of you continue to


Hey, next time I need legal advice I'm coming to GON. More experts here than Dewey, Cheatem and Howe...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Cumbya my Lord cumbya...


----------



## elfiii

Thank God we got this out of our system and justice has been served. It was a long, slow painful process but we got there.

Next victim please.


----------



## jmh5397

Scott...good job!  Just saw this post and all I can say is wow!  Hope y'all are having a good year.  Glad you caught the guy.


----------



## MFOSTER

Just let us know how that 900.00 works out for y'all glad you got him


----------



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER

Good Job Scott and Good Job DNR!


----------



## gsp754

why did unstoppable get banned?


----------



## tcward

I wonder if this story will be in the next edition of GON? It should be along with this entire thread! Lol!


----------



## one hogman

gsp754 said:


> why did unstoppable get banned?



To prove he was STOPPABLE!!


----------



## Oldstick

I'm just glad true justice got served, thanks to the straight up diligence of the OP and of the DNR and our modern day justice system and especially glad the 8 acre land owner didn't get punished unjustly.


----------



## bigbuckhuntn

gsp754 said:


> why did unstoppable get banned?



They figured out he was Dead eye


----------



## bluemarlin

He got Hays'd.


----------



## Stalker

ScottA said:


> The DNR Ranger just called me to let me know that he met with the individual in the pictures and confronted him with the evidence. Once confronted the man admitted he killed the deer in the food plot. It was a small spike buck. He had permission to hunt the adjoining 8 acres (Ranger confirmed this with the landowner).
> The Ranger wrote the man citations for:
> 
> Hunting without permission
> Not recording the kill on his license (at least he had a hunting license)
> Hunting without orange
> 
> The Ranger told me that with the evidence (pictures) and his own admission, he believes this guy is just going to pay the fines.
> 
> As for the person charged in this case, I will not post his name. I do not know if he is a habitual game law offender. I'd like to believe that this was a crime of opportunity. He had permission to hunt the adjacent land and seeing the spike in our food plot was just to much of a temptation.
> 
> I never imagined my original post would generate so many responses. I'm also surprised that there are so many cynics out there towards our DNR Rangers. Maybe some of you guys have had some bad experiences.
> 
> Let me say that the Ranger in this case, Freddie Hays, did a great job. It was 9 days ago that I met with him and showed him the pictures we captured on the trail camera. Freddie kept me updated throughout the investigation with emails, text messages, and phone calls. The day after I provided him the signed affidavit, he charged the individual. I am glad we have a DNR Ranger in our county (Jasper) who is as professional and responsive as Freddie Hays.


Yes Freddie is a very nice guy. I spoke with him on a situation we had going on around our property. His predecessor Billy Bryant was a very nice guy to deal with also.


----------



## pappyduke550

*Poacher caught in the act*

Poaching and trespassing are both serious matters and can result in significant consequences if handled properly. 

Civil Action can be taken against poachers and trespassers and it's occurring more frequently.

Trespassing also means entering land without the owner or occupant’s consent. Only the rightful owner, occupant, or authorized representative can give permission to enter. They may also notify others that entry is forbidden by installing locks, posting signs, or fencing off the area. 

Trespassing if prosecuted can result in jail time. Poaching, which is also theft, can result in jail time as well. 

Additionally -- there have been cases recently tried in courts of law that resulted in monetary reward for mental anguish associated with both offenses.  

Again, consequences can be severe and far exceed 700-1000 dollars in fine if an Attorney is engaged and a case brought to court.

Personally, I will not tolerate trespassing or poaching on my land as my family works hard to manage the herd and invest significant time in money 12 mos a year into the property..  

Good hunting..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes




----------



## specialk

Miguel Cervantes said:


> More experts here than Dewey, Cheatem and Howe...



hey! those guys are my accountants!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Good grief. If you didn't hate liberals before reading this thread, you darn sure would afterwards. 


To the OP... Glad everything worked out and the sorry poacher was caught and rightfully charged.


----------



## alvishere

So how many guys got banned over this thread?   High price to pay to voice a opinion ....


----------



## oops1

bigbuckhuntn said:


> They figured out he was Dead eye



You 2 two to too!


----------



## Nicodemus

alvishere said:


> So how many guys got banned over this thread?   High price to pay to voice a opinion ....





Nobody got banned for voicing an opinion. Multiple accounts will get you banned though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> Nobody got banned for voicing an opinion. Multiple accounts will get you banned though.


And coming back in using an IP masker right after you've just been banned.


----------



## Beagler282

Glad to see everything worked out the way it should have.It was said earlier the pic should not have been posted on here but I didn't see anything wrong with that being done.A picture is worth a thousand words and that picture got just that!


----------



## dgmeadows

I am still waiting for batoncolle to provide the Code section on trespassing.


----------



## MCBUCK

specialk said:


> hey! those guys are my accountants!



and they lurk here too! only posting when the need to  arises.  constantly in the shadows they appear and strike! no  reading comprehension is required or even knowing who their victims may be.


man...I read the first page of this thread and saw where th spinmasters were taking it quick.  that in itself allowed me to read ONLY the posts that were posted by the OP, so I could get to the truth.  amazing!  we could completely staff MSNBC with some of the braintrust that post on this forum !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

MCBUCK said:


> amazing!  we could completely staff MSNBC with some of the braintrust that post on this forum !


----------



## dawg2

batoncolle said:


> I had said my piece on the matter, but thank you for posting this and reinforcing my point with the keyword being "knowingly."
> 
> "Officer I did not know the property line was right there."  "Officer I did not see the No Trespassing sign."
> 
> I have heard all the excuses, and they get the warning every time.  Once the warning is issued, it is now on record that they "know" where the property lines are so they can be charged with felony trespassing the next time.
> 
> So unless this guy admits he knowingly trespassed, they will have a hard time making it stick.  Hopefully they will be able to get him on poaching, hunting without orange, or something else.


Can you cite the GA Code for the red highlighted text?

I can tell you are NOT a lawyer.  Thanks for confirming that for me.


----------



## Backlasher82

Get caught hunting illegally on a trail camera?


----------



## sinclair1

Backlasher82 said:


> Get caught hunting illegally on a trail camera?


 I wonder if that guy knows that putting handcuffs in a defense lawyer ad, might not be a good message.


----------



## Mike E Phillips

All this post needs is judge Judy


----------



## Bpruitt

Atlanta Dawg said:


> The real key element is the fact that the fellow did not deny it-He admitted it ! Game Over when that happens !!



That is my opinion as well.


----------



## Backlasher82

sinclair1 said:


> I wonder if that guy knows that putting handcuffs in a defense lawyer ad, might not be a good message.



You don't call Saul when you need a criminal lawyer, you call Saul when you need a "criminal" lawyer.

Better call Saul!


----------



## JustUs4All

It would have been many times more expensive for the perp to have denied it and taken it to trial where he would have been convicted anyway.


----------



## kbuck1

batoncolle said:


> ???  Did you just read what I typed above because otherwise, I believe you have me mistaken for someone else.  I said he would NOT be charged with criminal trespassing.  I was hoping they would get him with the other stuff.



He was not mistaken you for some one else. You said it and he quoted it. See post 412 where he quoted you. You said nothing would happen to the guy. To the op, glad it all worked out for you.


----------



## Bpruitt

JustUs4All said:


> It would have been many times more expensive for the perp to have denied it and taken it to trial where he would have been convicted anyway.



The poacher did the right thing fessing up all the way around because he was guilty. I am still not convinced he would have been found guilty in court if he didn't confess.


----------



## tcward

JustUs4All said:


> It would have been many times more expensive for the perp to have denied it and taken it to trial where he would have been convicted anyway.



This^^


----------



## nickel back

batoncolle said:


> I had said my piece on the matter, but thank you for posting this and reinforcing my point with the keyword being "knowingly."
> 
> "Officer I did not know the property line was right there."  "Officer I did not see the No Trespassing sign."
> 
> I have heard all the excuses, and they get the warning every time.  Once the warning is issued, it is now on record that they "know" where the property lines are so they can be charged with felony trespassing the next time.
> 
> So unless this guy admits he knowingly trespassed, they will have a hard time making it stick.  Hopefully they will be able to get him on poaching, hunting without orange, or something else.



from my understanding you do not haft to have Trespassing sign up, its your responsibility to know where  your property lines end.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Ego match, who is smarter than who?


----------



## Backlasher82

Bpruitt said:


> The poacher did the right thing fessing up all the way around because he was guilty. I am still not convinced he would have been found guilty in court if he didn't confess.



He saw the evidence they had against him and he was convinced he would be found guilty, that's all that matters.


----------



## Crickett

Nicodemus said:


> Nobody got banned for voicing an opinion. Multiple accounts will get you banned though.



Yeah just ask my hubby! 



Backlasher82 said:


> Get caught hunting illegally on a trail camera?


----------



## Killdee

sinclair1 said:


> I wonder if that guy knows that putting handcuffs in a defense lawyer ad, might not be a good message.



Guess your not a breaking bad fan?


Anyone have Saul's number, I was metal detecting last week and dug up 4 drums of blue rock candy, it makes my wife cook and clean house real fast. I need to get a patent on this stuff.
Not sure who's land I was on either????


----------



## Killdee

Oh BTW I was a little behind in reading this mess and just went back to read about the man being charged, congratulations in following through. Way to go DNR and OP!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii

Dang if sometimes ya'll don't beat all.


----------



## specialk

elfiii said:


> Dang if sometimes ya'll don't beat all.



them be yankees...


----------



## RoadRunner

I don't see a weapon in the pics. He will probably say he shot the deer on his property and was just recovering the deer.  Might be hard to prove unless you got some more pics.


----------



## mattech

RoadRunner said:


> I don't see a weapon in the pics. He will probably say he shot the deer on his property and was just recovering the deer.  Might be hard to prove unless you got some more pics.



I bet you $100 dollars he will confess.


----------



## mattech

Let's make it $500


----------



## T.P.

Happens all the time. He'll probably get off with a warning.


----------



## T.P.

mattech said:


> I bet you $100 dollars he will confess.



I'll take that bet!


----------



## Bpruitt

mattech said:


> I bet you $100 dollars he will confess.



I thought he did confess when quizzed instead of not saying anything.


----------



## Bpruitt

There was no proof he shot it.


----------



## lbzdually

Bpruitt said:


> There was no proof he shot it.



Except for the picture and the fact that he confessed and has been charged, you're right.


----------



## Bpruitt

lbzdually said:


> Except for the picture and the fact that he confessed and has been charged, you're right.



Yep


----------



## Killdee

I guess some folks can write but cant read????


----------



## Throwback

Bpruitt said:


> There was no proof he shot it.



His do you know? All you saw were 3 pictures. How do you know there weren't more pics?

T


----------



## mattech

T.P. said:


> I'll take that bet!



 deal

That's the closest i can get to a handshake.


----------



## Bpruitt

Throwback said:


> His do you know? All you saw were 3 pictures. How do you know there weren't more pics?
> 
> T



I don't know there weren't more,but without his admission those three pics don't prove he shot that deer.


----------



## tcward

Bpruitt said:


> I don't know there weren't more,but without his admission those three pics don't prove he shot that deer.


----------



## tcward

mattech said:


> Let's make it $500



Hear your 500 raise you 500....


----------



## Killdee

Bpruitt said:


> I don't know there weren't more,but without his admission those three pics don't prove he shot that deer.



I have proof..


----------



## Bpruitt

Killdee said:


> I have proof..



You don't need it now.He done told on himself


----------



## kevincarden

Geez!!!


----------



## Killdee

Shhhhhhhhh


----------



## specialk

I've been offline a few hours....any updates?


----------



## sinclair1

Hope you catch him.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

specialk said:


> I've been offline a few hours....any updates?



Yes, he was out collecting road kill, no charges filed..


----------



## specialk

sinclair1 said:


> Hope you catch him.





Migmack said:


> Yes, he was out collecting road kill, no charges filed..



i have confidence in our dnr....i know they'll get their man!


----------



## JustUs4All

Bpruitt said:


> I don't know there weren't more,but without his admission those three pics don't prove he shot that deer.



Those pictures and whatever other evidence the GW had was enough to convince the perp that they could prove that he did it. SMH


----------



## notnksnemor

I told ya'll the guy was innocent.
The GW not charging him proves it.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Killdee said:


> I guess some folks can write but cant read????





Please......Make it stop...........


----------



## whchunter

*Good News*

Let’s see you turned in evidence to law enforcement. If another local person can identify the person as the neighbor, I would think it fairly simple. Law enforcement goes to neighbor and asks if he has permission to hunt there. If he says yes then law enforcement asks for the REQUIRED BY LAW written permission from law owner. It shouldn’t take 9 days to handle this simple case.  
Does the law still require that the land be posted to prosecute trespassing?
I believe the law still requires permission from land owner before one can cross boundaries to retrieve game. If he didn’t do this then he is once again in violation. 
If as someone suggested, he didn’t shoot the deer but found it, then he should have reported it to law enforcement.
As to the camera not being reliable as evidence then try using that as a defense when a Warden uses a digital photo or game camera against you. Did law enforcement ask to look at the camera to see if the date and time were correct?  Is the camera still at this location?
Glad the individual admitted his crimes and he was charged. However it isn’t over till the fat lady sings. So I’ll save my applause till I see how much the crook has to pay in total fines. Let’s see what that little buck is worth. I didn’t see any mention of confiscation of deer…………hmmmm maybe they had already eaten it. Isn’t this the same DNR officer who only gave the FL hunter as warning for hunting without a GA license and no orange?


----------



## EGlock86




----------



## jiminbogart

Wow, I was supposed to go to bed early and it took me 45 minutes to read this thread.

I'm glad the OP got some justice.

Another job well done by the DNR.

I have confronted many folks trespassing and illegally hunting.

The Oconee County Sheriff's Deputies and the DNR have assisted me on several occasions and folks have been arrested(public record for those who care).

Most everything have been covered in this thread, but I will add a few points:

1. Get a landowner affidavit on file. Ask the Local Sheriff and DNR to stop anyone they see on your land. They will be able to make an arrest without you being involved if the person is not listed on the affidavit.

2. Those pictures make great evidence. It does not matter if they will hold up in court. When confronted(as in this case) with pics, the criminals will confess more often than not.

3. Always call the law on a trespasser. They may only get a warning, but more often than not they will be guilty of something. 
It is amazing how many trespassers have outstanding wants and warrants, stolen property in their vehicle, are felons in possessions of a firearm and have a fat sack of weed in their pocket.


To those that say turn the other cheek or you may have a lot of trouble with your neighbor I say "GAME ON!".

They don't call me Keyser Soze' fer nothin'.


----------



## dawg2

...


----------



## jiminbogart

dawg2 said:


> ...



Sorry. I thought I added new and useful information to the thread.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Has there been a "Final Outcome" on this?  Did the Perp go to jail, a fine, etc...or is it still only at the arrest phase by Freddy Hays ?


----------



## Throwback

It will likely take weeks to months to get through court

 T


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

This will be really old news by the time there is a final resolution-hope the OP will let us all know what really happens!


----------



## Budda

I want 40 minutes of my life back please reading through the silly middle school girl drama i just read.  Some of you folks obviously aint got a clue about georgia laws cept what you hear from yer kin, friends and the internet.  I see that SOME of them folks are banned now too.  


I aint even remember who the first person was to post the cool pics of the stooge that kilt the veal but congrats to you and the warden you worked with.  Contact the county court and ask them to be notified when his court date will be so you can attend.  See it through.


----------



## arrendale8105

660griz said:


> Approximate fines:
> 
> 
> Hunting without permission  $695
> Not recording the kill on his license (at least he had a hunting license)  $107
> [*]Hunting without orange  $74
> 
> 
> If I read the law correctly, if he did this, Hunting without permission, he is then guilty of criminal tresspass. Probably wouldn't be worth it to pursue but.
> 
> Anyway, hopefully he has learned his lesson and you won't have any issues.



Hunting withoug orange in Brooks county is $235.  Just saying a buddy of mine just had to pay it.


----------



## Sterlo58

Glad the poacher was caught and glad that this thread will soon ( hopefully ) be closed.


----------



## Bigbook

Maybe he shot it with a 22 hornet, and it ran for 500 yards from the 8 acre property he was allowed to hunt on and he just went and retrieved his deer.
*oh no not the hornet thread   ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  runnnnnn*  let this thread dead a peaceful death


----------



## biker13

This thread still going?oh my


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

As it should as it is NOT Resolved-just because the DNR made an arrest-it still has to be adjudicated and that may take some time!  It Ain't Over Until It Is Over !  Over is when he is convicted of something, makes a plea, or charges are dropped !  This is probably more important than the "Poll's" that have popped up all over this site which are written to drive opinions toward the OP's position !!  Have a nice day!!


----------



## Resica

ScottA said:


> The DNR Ranger just called me to let me know that he met with the individual in the pictures and confronted him with the evidence. Once confronted the man admitted he killed the deer in the food plot. It was a small spike buck. He had permission to hunt the adjoining 8 acres (Ranger confirmed this with the landowner).
> The Ranger wrote the man citations for:
> 
> Hunting without permission
> Not recording the kill on his license (at least he had a hunting license)
> Hunting without orange
> 
> The Ranger told me that with the evidence (pictures) and his own admission, he believes this guy is just going to pay the fines.
> 
> As for the person charged in this case, I will not post his name. I do not know if he is a habitual game law offender. I'd like to believe that this was a crime of opportunity. He had permission to hunt the adjacent land and seeing the spike in our food plot was just to much of a temptation.
> 
> I never imagined my original post would generate so many responses. I'm also surprised that there are so many cynics out there towards our DNR Rangers. Maybe some of you guys have had some bad experiences.
> 
> Let me say that the Ranger in this case, Freddie Hays, did a great job. It was 9 days ago that I met with him and showed him the pictures we captured on the trail camera. Freddie kept me updated throughout the investigation with emails, text messages, and phone calls. The day after I provided him the signed affidavit, he charged the individual. I am glad we have a DNR Ranger in our county (Jasper) who is as professional and responsive as Freddie Hays.



Think he was being truthful?


----------



## ted_BSR

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Has there been a "Final Outcome" on this?  Did the Perp go to jail, a fine, etc...or is it still only at the arrest phase by Freddy Hays ?



Somebody won $500!!!


----------



## Boar Hog

I was just thinking, wouldn't be cool if the op had pics of the perpetrator? Sorry guys, some times I just can't help myself!


----------



## mguthrie

dgmeadows said:


> Wow some of you guys have wild imaginations and no real knowledge of how the criminal justice system works.  You are the kind of folks we have to strive to keep out of the jury pool, because you will accept any rediculous story as "reasonable doubt."



And the gene pool


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Well-this was posted originally on November 24-nearly two months have now elapsed-has the "Perp" been to court or pled or had a dismissal - continuance-etc...on this yet ? (Had to ask_!!)


----------



## sgtstinky

ALLBEEF said:


> I guess most of you guys have never done something that you needed forgiveness for?? I try to judge like I would like to be judged.  Not at all...lol
> 
> So the next time some of you get stopped for speeding.....just grin and take the ticket on the chin without complaining or trying to get out of it.



Thats about stupid..

Anyone who trespasses with a loaded firearm with an intent to break the law is a risk. I have poachers on my property right now and my worst fear is that I am going to run up on this fool with my son. Should I just congratulate him on figuring out how not to pay club dues while avoiding all the long work days? Or, do I have that conversation with him, the one where I tell him to get his fourth point of contact off my land, while we are both holding loaded firearms? This isn't speeding, not even close. What happens if the poacher is a convicted felon and getting busted will send him back to the big house? Had that happen once on a property I hunted, so trust me when I tell you that I never ever want to run into some unknown trespasser with a loaded firearm breaking the law.


----------



## elfiii

This thread is the gift that just keeps on taking away.


----------



## JohnK

The guy likely could go to the proper official and get his fine reduced by half, pay it in cash and end all our misery. No court needed. I might kick in $10.


----------



## davidhelmly

elfiii said:


> This thread is the gift that just keeps on taking away.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*You are probably right !*



JohnK said:


> The guy likely could go to the proper official and get his fine reduced by half, pay it in cash and end all our misery. No court needed. I might kick in $10.



I am not willing to contribute to this fellow's defense or his admission....I have doubted from the beginning that in spite of the evidence, the alleged admission, and all of the above that anything serious would take place and after 2 months apparently nothing has.  If you look back at the sequence of events it took a long time for the DNR ranger to get involved then all of the work seems to have been put upon the fellow who was trespassed upon...interesting...at least to me....


----------



## ScottA

Atlanta Dawg said:


> I am not willing to contribute to this fellow's defense or his admission....I have doubted from the beginning that in spite of the evidence, the alleged admission, and all of the above that anything serious would take place and after 2 months apparently nothing has.  If you look back at the sequence of events it took a long time for the DNR ranger to get involved then all of the work seems to have been put upon the fellow who was trespassed upon...interesting...at least to me....



"Long time for the DNR ranger to get involved"??? I left a message for the ranger and he called me back within 4 hours and met with me that same evening. How much quicker to you want him to respond? Within about a week he had identified the individual and wrote him citations. The ranger kept me updated during the whole process by calling and emailing me. The calls and emails were initiated by him, not responses to my inquires.

I will touch base with him this week to see if this has gone to court yet.


----------



## JetFuelBurner

elfiii said:


> This thread is the gift that just keeps on taking away.



Ding ding ding!

I can not believe this has gone 500+ posts!!


----------



## chase870

They have been busy checking duck hunters. The powers to be don't care about violations concerning deer. Deer are a problem for insurance companies and farmers.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*Okay....*



ScottA said:


> "Long time for the DNR ranger to get involved"??? I left a message for the ranger and he called me back within 4 hours and met with me that same evening. How much quicker to you want him to respond? Within about a week he had identified the individual and wrote him citations. The ranger kept me updated during the whole process by calling and emailing me. The calls and emails were initiated by him, not responses to my inquires.
> 
> I will touch base with him this week to see if this has gone to court yet.



The game warden was on it after your call....still very interested in what the outcome is on it and it seems odd that you would not be called to testify or make an official statement if it was ready to go to court....I only keep after this after having had very poor experiences with law enforcement regarding poachers, trespassers, vandalism with a lot of damage, and another case where the sheriff's dept deputy in pursuit of an armed felon crashed thru my gate causing nearly $400 damage to my gate with shots fired at the felon on my property when he became stuck in a wet area.  The sheriff's dept said they didn't know how to get in touch with me-in spite of a 2' x 3' intact sign at the hinge post with my name and phone number on it !!!  I reported it when I saw it and learned the details-The judge plea bargained the deal down to exclude my damage ! Then on the one with vandalism and a lot of damage was told by the sheriff's dept it had been to court-I contacted the district attorney and found it had never been turned over to the court....So if I am skeptical--so it be !  Thanks!


----------



## jmh5397

This thread is like Obama's terms in office.....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

It's over half way to getting locked.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

ScottA said:


> "Long time for the DNR ranger to get involved"??? I left a message for the ranger and he called me back within 4 hours and met with me that same evening. How much quicker to you want him to respond? Within about a week he had identified the individual and wrote him citations. The ranger kept me updated during the whole process by calling and emailing me. The calls and emails were initiated by him, not responses to my inquires.
> 
> I will touch base with him this week to see if this has gone to court yet.



Any answers?


----------



## Luke0927

Freddy was a good guy hated he left up here around Forsyth Co he came out when I had a problem with trespassers.


----------



## OneCrazyGeek

Highintheshoulder said:


> Wheres his Orange ???? There's another ticket for him.



I am confused, if he is hunting out of season, why a ticket for no orange.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*Any Update ??*



Migmack said:


> Any answers?



Any Update on the progress of the prosecution?  Thanks !


----------



## albrown100

brownceluse said:


> Busted!!!!



"Busted by the Man " Love the avatar


----------



## ScottA

*Update*

OK, I received an update from the DNR Ranger, Freddie Hayes today. The individual entered a not guilty plea last week. There will be a hearing scheduled for sometime in February. Freddie has not received the subpoena yet, so he doesn't know the date. He said this guy is just trying to buy some time before he has to pay the fines and will most likely plead guilty when he sees Freddie in court.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Thanks for the update-good deal and so far so good !  Good to see some sort of progress on this....Again Thank You for the update !


----------



## speedcop

Scott, the only person who can tell you how to hold a cow is the man thats got him by the tail. Good job!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*Any ...*



ScottA said:


> OK, I received an update from the DNR Ranger, Freddie Hayes today. The individual entered a not guilty plea last week. There will be a hearing scheduled for sometime in February. Freddie has not received the subpoena yet, so he doesn't know the date. He said this guy is just trying to buy some time before he has to pay the fines and will most likely plead guilty when he sees Freddie in court.



Recent update on this case?  It is now February 16 and should be on a docket ?


----------



## Twinkie .308

534


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

I am almost willing to wager a dollar that this will get thrown out...never brought to trial...no fines paid ....etc...Anyone want to take the wager ???


----------



## JustUs4All

I would.


----------



## elfiii

Atlanta Dawg said:


> I am almost willing to wager a dollar that this will get thrown out...never brought to trial...no fines paid ....etc...Anyone want to take the wager ???



If the GW is taking him to court he's got the case. What the judge does is something else.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

That is a piece of my point......if a judge does nothing...there is nothing....I have been down this road before in a much worse circumstance as a victim more than once....so I suppose we will see !  Now it is possible of course that the OP is not keeping the status up to date and that all is matriculating down the field on schedule !  We shall see...I look forward to being wrong in my assessment...but it sure has been awhile since the fellow was apprehended and pled not guilty (Allegedly) !


----------



## dgmeadows

OP posted that he was told by the GW that a hearing would be scheduled in February.  You might have noticed that most of February so far has been fouled up by winter weather problems, and February is not done yet.  I would venture a more optimistic guess that the Court scheduling has been set back due to weather issues.  

These folks that assume their past experience is the norm is just silly when you consider this basic fact:  Georgia has 159 Counties, each of which has a separate Court system.  Many of the rural ones are still on circuit, so there is not a different Judge for every County, but there are an awful lot of them.  Your experience in County X with a Judge is not necessarily indicative of what the Judge for County Y will do.  As I posted many pages ago, the other variables are the motivation/workload of the GW and the prosecutor/solicitor (depending on the Court this is pending in.)


----------



## JustUs4All

I still want some of that dollar.


----------



## dick7.62

Atlanta Dawg said:


> That is a piece of my point......if a judge does nothing...there is nothing....I have been down this road before in a much worse circumstance as a victim more than once....so I suppose we will see !  Now it is possible of course that the OP is not keeping the status up to date and that all is matriculating down the field on schedule !  We shall see...I look forward to being wrong in my assessment...but it sure has been awhile since the fellow was apprehended and pled not guilty (Allegedly) !



Was it Houston county where you had your problems?  In the past I ran up against a possible similar situation.  Someone in the know told me to save my time and money, which I did.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*You Are On...*



JustUs4All said:


> I still want some of that dollar.



I accept- your acceptance -of my proposed wager of $1 US Dollar if this results in a conviction.  I am not concerned about what the game warden does or does not do-just if there is a conviction of the fellow in question.  So when or if a conviction occurs you will be expected to provide the necessary proof of said conviction. 

 I have accrued $1 US Dollar in the event you are correct ! 

 Hope you have accrued one as well because it will be considered by me as "Other Money" when I win :!!

Please advise as to your acceptance or rejection of this wager !  Have a nice evening !


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*Not Houston County...*



dick7.62 said:


> Was it Houston county where you had your problems?  In the past I ran up against a possible similar situation.  Someone in the know told me to save my time and money, which I did.



No-it was in Lamar County....But....I was able to get out of Jury Duty a couple years later when I put the details of this on my questionnaire  !  Should have seen the prosecutor squirm and the guilty looking prisoner smiling !


----------



## JustUs4All

Atlanta Dawg said:


> I accept- your acceptance -of my proposed wager of $1 US Dollar if this results in a conviction.  I am not concerned about what the game warden does or does not do-just if there is a conviction of the fellow in question.  So when or if a conviction occurs you will be expected to provide the necessary proof of said conviction.
> 
> I have accrued $1 US Dollar in the event you are correct !
> 
> Hope you have accrued one as well because it will be considered by me as "Other Money" when I win :!!
> 
> Please advise as to your acceptance or rejection of this wager !  Have a nice evening !



Yes, sir!  I am in for a buck.


----------



## Bpruitt

ScottA said:


> OK, I received an update from the DNR Ranger, Freddie Hayes today. The individual entered a not guilty plea last week. There will be a hearing scheduled for sometime in February. Freddie has not received the subpoena yet, so he doesn't know the date. He said this guy is just trying to buy some time before he has to pay the fines and will most likely plead guilty when he sees Freddie in court.



The END! ^^^ Mark it down! The evidence wont stand up in court and without his confession they have no case.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*It's On....*



JustUs4All said:


> Yes, sir!  I am in for a buck.



Like Donkey Kong !!!  (To quote Si Robertson) !!


----------



## dgmeadows

Bpruitt said:


> The END! ^^^ Mark it down! The evidence wont stand up in court and *without his confession they have no case*.



Please share with us the foundation and support for your assertion/conclusion that "without his confession they have no case."

Is this based on your knowledge developed from education, or from years of experience as a prosecutor, Judge, or perhaps as a defendant ?  You will note that I did not list defense attorney, because most I know of have never had a client they would acknowledge was guilty, regardless of the evidence.

I honestly do not know if the man will be prosecuted or will plead guilty or not.  I do believe that what has been posted here is adequate evidence upon which to bring a case.  I am a lawyer and have done some work as a Solicitor in my career.  Many cases had no eyewitnesses and no confessions, but with thorough information presentation by the investigating officials, prosecutions were obtained.  And in this case, there was reportedly a confession to the investigating officer.  We have no way to know whether that confession will be admissable or not.  I am sure some of you will be quick to share your opinion that it won't be admissable, in spite of the fact you have no more information to arrive at a conclusion on admissability than I do.

Why do I care if you naysayers blab on that "it'll never stick?"  Because I do not want others to believe you and not bother to try to prosecute if they become a victim of trespass and/or poaching.  

By the way, some of you may want to look up the laws regarding gambling and wagering in Georgia as well.


----------



## Kris87

dgmeadows said:


> By the way, some of you may want to look up the laws regarding gambling and wagering in Georgia as well.



I'll bet you $1 no one will look it up.


----------



## jmh5397

Is this what the moderators mean by delete your "useless" threads?


----------



## rance56

its amazing what a defeatist attitude some have.


----------



## Pavy

dgmeadows said:


> Please share with us the foundation and support for your assertion/conclusion that "without his confession they have no case."
> 
> Is this based on your knowledge developed from education, or from years of experience as a prosecutor, Judge, or perhaps as a defendant ?  You will note that I did not list defense attorney, because most I know of have never had a client they would acknowledge was guilty, regardless of the evidence.
> 
> I honestly do not know if the man will be prosecuted or will plead guilty or not.  I do believe that what has been posted here is adequate evidence upon which to bring a case.  I am a lawyer and have done some work as a Solicitor in my career.  Many cases had no eyewitnesses and no confessions, but with thorough information presentation by the investigating officials, prosecutions were obtained.  And in this case, there was reportedly a confession to the investigating officer.  We have no way to know whether that confession will be admissable or not.  I am sure some of you will be quick to share your opinion that it won't be admissable, in spite of the fact you have no more information to arrive at a conclusion on admissability than I do.
> 
> Why do I care if you naysayers blab on that "it'll never stick?"  *Because I do not want others to believe you and not bother to try to prosecute if they become a victim of trespass and/or poaching. *
> 
> By the way, some of you may want to look up the laws regarding gambling and wagering in Georgia as well.



Well said!


----------



## ted_BSR

Trespassers on my lease were ticketed and convicted. They WERE caught red handed by the DNR though, little different than a photo case, but I hope justice will be served, and an example made. Hope the OP keeps us updated.


----------



## ScottA

Received an email today from the DNR Ranger, Freddie Hays. According to Freddie, because the photos clearly showed the live spike, then the trespasser recovering the dead spike, his defense  "was disputing whether the property lines were posted. Under title 27 for hunting without permission it is not required to have land posted but it is always a good idea to have it posted. It gives us extra teeth in court." (The line was posted). He did not have a defense for not recording the kill on his license or hunting without orange.

The man was found GUILTY on all 3 counts and paid his fines. 

Freddie did not say what the amount of the fines were. I have sent him an email asking for the fine amounts.


----------



## turkeyed

ScottA said:


> Received an email today from the DNR Ranger, Freddie Hays. According to Freddie, because the photos clearly showed the live spike, then the trespasser recovering the dead spike, his defense  "was disputing whether the property lines were posted. Under title 27 for hunting without permission it is not required to have land posted but it is always a good idea to have it posted. It gives us extra teeth in court." (The line was posted). He did not have a defense for not recording the kill on his license or hunting without orange.
> 
> The man was found GUILTY on all 3 counts and paid his fines.
> 
> Freddie did not say what the amount of the fines were. I have sent him an email asking for the fine amounts.


----------



## JustUs4All

I take it this was prosecuted in Jasper County.  Please post up a case number if you have it.


----------



## au7126

Had a case that Freddy had trespasser on our Jasper property fined for driving around locked gate to coon hunt. Man had been warned and I found where he had slid off log road and hit tree. Picked up enough grill parts that had hood paint on them to know who was driver. He had already carried truck to crusher but was seen by deputy on the way. Bad timing on his part a few times. Think it cost him $2500. Repeat offender and Freddy stayed the course till the end.


----------



## Eddy M.




----------



## Oldstick

Done gone way farther than any of my business...


----------



## Killdee

Well naysayers??


----------



## F.A.R.R.

I looked at this post a long time ago and have actually wondered what became of it from time to time.

Thanks for posting the results and I am extremely pleased to hear of the result


----------



## Bpruitt

Killdee said:


> Well naysayers??



I was wrong! I have been wrong once before,it was back in the spring of '78.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

It would appear that the diligence shown by many of us "Doubting Thomas's" may have provided the impetus to move this on for a conviction (we will though need to be able to read or look up the actual case in order to verify that this has actually resulted in a conviction) and "if" that is the case I owe Justus4all a dollar ! I would expect that because this matter resulted in close to 600 posts I would say that this made things move along to its probable conclusion because it was too visible to fall thru the cracks !


----------



## dgmeadows

Atlanta Dawg said:


> It would appear that the diligence shown by many of us "Doubting Thomas's" may have provided the impetus to move this on for a conviction (we will though need to be able to read or look up the actual case in order to verify that this has actually resulted in a conviction) and "if" that is the case I owe Justus4all a dollar ! I would expect that because this matter resulted in close to 600 posts I would say that this made things move along to its probable conclusion because it was too visible to fall thru the cracks !



Geez.  The OP diligently pursued the prosecution, the GW did a thorough job, and it is reported by several others that this particular GW has a history of doing so, yet you are so self absorbed and delusional that you actually think that your ridiculous posts on this forum were the key to it getting done.  

As a UGA graduate, I must ask you to please change your user name.  You are embarrassing us.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*Thank You !*



dgmeadows said:


> Geez.  The OP diligently pursued the prosecution, the GW did a thorough job, and it is reported by several others that this particular GW has a history of doing so, yet you are so self absorbed and delusional that you actually think that your ridiculous posts on this forum was the key to it getting done.
> 
> As a UGA graduate, I must ask you to please change your user name.  You are embarrassing us.



I wasn't implying that my post did it-I do strongly believe that by keeping this issue out there it gave those who are asked to enforce these laws the attention it needed to keep it from being dropped.....Have a nice day !! (PS - Not changing the user name )  !!


----------



## Resica

dgmeadows said:


> Geez.  The OP diligently pursued the prosecution, the GW did a thorough job, and it is reported by several others that this particular GW has a history of doing so, yet you are so self absorbed and delusional that you actually think that your ridiculous posts on this forum was the key to it getting done.
> 
> As a UGA graduate, I must ask you to please change your user name.  You are embarrassing us.


----------



## ScottA

Atlanta Dawg said:


> It would appear that the diligence shown by many of us "Doubting Thomas's" may have provided the impetus to move this on for a conviction (we will though need to be able to read or look up the actual case in order to verify that this has actually resulted in a conviction) and "if" that is the case I owe Justus4all a dollar ! I would expect that because this matter resulted in close to 600 posts I would say that this made things move along to its probable conclusion because it was too visible to fall thru the cracks !



Why can't you admit you were wrong? Your belief that this posting was the impetus for the Ranger to pursue this case instead of his dedication to his profession, is insulting to the Ranger. Furthermore you are questioning my integrity when you state that you need to_"verify that this has actually resulted in a conviction"_. Everything I have posted on this thread is 100% the truth.


----------



## JustUs4All

Some folks on here have a hard time with being wrong.   
Its the Fonzie syndrome. 


I have a pretty bad case of it myself.


----------



## dtala

Atlanta Dawg said:


> It would appear that the diligence shown by many of us "Doubting Thomas's" may have provided the impetus to move this on for a conviction (we will though need to be able to read or look up the actual case in order to verify that this has actually resulted in a conviction) and "if" that is the case I owe Justus4all a dollar ! I would expect that because this matter resulted in close to 600 posts I would say that this made things move along to its probable conclusion because it was too visible to fall thru the cracks !




only a self absorbed idiot would think that his posts on a hunting forum thread "made" the ranger and the courts go forward with this case to a conviction. 

Sometimes it best to just shutup......


----------



## Browning Slayer

dtala said:


> only a self absorbed idiot would think that his posts on a hunting forum thread "made" the ranger and the courts go forward with this case to a conviction.
> 
> Sometimes it best to just shutup......



^^^THIS!^^


ScottA congrats on the conviction! Glad to see it..


----------



## droptinegirl1

TREY1984 said:


>



Thanks for posting this. My husband and I just sat and watched the whole thing. Phil Robertson is a very wise and good man. He gives excellent advice. Thanks again!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*Loud and Clear.....*



dtala said:


> only a self absorbed idiot would think that his posts on a hunting forum thread "made" the ranger and the courts go forward with this case to a conviction.
> 
> Sometimes it best to just shutup......



So what was his sentence/fine/etc.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Would imagine this should make the GON Hall of Shame.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*Still awaiting...*



Atlanta Dawg said:


> So what was his sentence/fine/etc.....



Details on the sentence the fellow received-I owe Justus4all $1.00 once that information is made available...He probably wants his money !!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Just to keep this ball in the air I stayed in contact with the probate office in Jasper and learned that the "Perp" Pled Guilty to Hunting Without Permission and was fined $350 on April 7, 2014.  Seems to me that is probably less expensive than joining most clubs along with no work days to attend and no fine for not wearing orange, etc...!! I'd say he got off pretty light !  How does that compare with the penalty for other violations some have incurred for what would appear to be lesser violations !!!  

By the way-Justus4all and I have already communicated about the wager !


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

He should have got his hunting license suspended for a few years.


----------



## T.P.

The fine was light because there was no real proof he actually did it. He just agreed to the fine to move on and close the case.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1

A lot of time spent on this one.  The funny thing is the guy could have went to an awesome club (no offense) and killed a huge buck for $800-!  Idiot.
It shows a man's salt who admits he's wrong and later has the cods to say not guilty.  I believe he got off too easy.  In Florida that would have been a stiffer penalty.
I live in Leon County and had a neighbor night hunting under full moons.  Tried repeatedly to get the game officers involved and they did nothing.  Told them they were also going on federal property where hunting wasn't allowed, still did nothing.

Cudos to the good DNR agent.


----------



## dgmeadows

T.P. said:


> The fine was light because there was no real proof he actually did it. He just agreed to the fine to move on and close the case.



The pictures were "real" - they existed.  Proof = evidence.  The pics are evidence.  Perhaps not sufficient evidence in the minds of some who just don't understand how the justice system actually works.

While the judge can take into account lots of things, I doubt very seriously he/she ever thought "these pics are weak evidence." More likely, they considered first offender status (if applicable), the confession (saving the court system time & money for a trial) and even the convicted's ability to pay.

Here is something to keep in mind - the OJ Simpson trial was an aberration.   Those of you that believe there must be a picture or eyewitness of the shooter in the act of shooting to convict.... are just wrong.


----------



## dtala

T.P. said:


> The fine was light because there was no real proof he actually did it. He just agreed to the fine to move on and close the case.



really??? so he just pled guilty because he didn't want to go to court and beat the charges???


----------



## Throwback

dtala said:


> really??? so he just pled guilty because he didn't want to go to court and beat the charges???



Never heard that one before have you?

T


----------



## mattech

T.P. said:


> The fine was light because there was no real proof he actually did it. He just agreed to the fine to move on and close the case.



I agree, the guy could have seen a deer on the ground and went to get it, now he is a victim of the legal system. I feel bad for the guy honestly.


----------



## lonewolf247

mattech said:


> I agree, the guy could have seen a deer on the ground and went to get it, now he is a victim of the legal system. I feel bad for the guy honestly.




So your saying, you think the deer just happen to die there and the guy innocently went to check on it, while the camera snapped a pic? 

There is a live pic of the deer on a trail cam, four minutes later it's dead, with a guy walking towards it, then two minutes later he's dragging it off.  Seems way more likely that he saw it, shot it, then went to retrieve it? 

Besides, here is a pic of the guy on the guys lease/property.

I'm all for innocent till proven guilty, but if your guilty I'm for punishment.

If the guy has nowhere to hunt, he could hunt on public land like many folks do. He didn't have to go trespass and hunt this guys set up.


----------



## mattech

All I'm saying is we don't know what happened and I feel bad for the guy, people are to quick to assume the worst, next thing you know the guys reputation is ruined.animals die all day everyday and night, I really doubt the guy shot it, just a coincidence with good timing.


----------



## T.P.

mattech said:


> I agree, the guy could have seen a deer on the ground and went to get it, now he is a victim of the legal system. I feel bad for the guy honestly.



These guys just want someone to be guilty and pay. All because of a dang deer.


----------



## T.P.

mattech said:


> All I'm saying is we don't know what happened and I feel bad for the guy, people are to quick to assume the worst, next thing you know the guys reputation is ruined.animals die all day everyday and night, I really doubt the guy shot it, just a coincidence with good timing.



Exactly. They act like he is with the Mafia.


----------



## lonewolf247

^I respect your point of view. Myself I just find it too coincidental that this could have happened any other way.  He is guilty of trespassing provided the camera is actually taking a pic on this guys spot. So he is not only in the wrong place at the wrong time, but he is in the wrong place altogether. 

I'm just not sure what more evidence would be needed for him to be guilty......seems like it's enough for me.


----------



## elfiii

lonewolf247 said:


> There is a live pic of the deer on a trail cam, four minutes later it's dead, with a guy walking towards it, then two minutes later he's dragging it off.  Seems way more likely that he saw it, shot it, then went to retrieve it?



Whoop there it is.


----------



## mattech

The pictures are just circumstantial evidence, I really think what need to be done is have a picture of the guy holding a gun with the serial number visible and find the bullet in the deer and have forensics ran on it to make sure it matches that exact gun, and even then that doesn't prove the guy in the picture is the guy who pulls the trigger. It seems like black people are always accused of wrong doing.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

The guy probably need meat for his family. Just a doe not a ten pointer.


----------



## lonewolf247

I think that if the guy would have had the judge and jury on a stakeout with him in the bushes while this was going on would have been far more compelling. 

Drop all the charges and release him of all wrong doing at once!!


----------



## Jeff C.

Whatever became of this case? I bet the guy gets off scott free.


----------



## dtala

I'll take that bet..how much????


----------



## Bpruitt

The state will not obtain a conviction if the man doesn't admit it.The best they can hope for it to coerce a guilty plea out of the man.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

It's because he's black.


----------



## T.P.

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's because he's black.



The only reason he is even on here in the first place. Racism is alive and well in this thread.


----------



## The Longhunter

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Just to keep this ball in the air I stayed in contact with the probate office in Jasper and learned that the "Perp" Pled Guilty to Hunting Without Permission and was fined $350 on April 7, 2014.  Seems to me that is probably less expensive than joining most clubs along with no work days to attend and no fine for not wearing orange, etc...!! I'd say he got off pretty light !  How does that compare with the penalty for other violations some have incurred for what would appear to be lesser violations !!!
> 
> By the way-Justus4all and I have already communicated about the wager !





Migmack said:


> He should have got his hunting license suspended for a few years.



This is systematic of a real problem with G&F enforcement in Georgia.  It's cheaper to do the fine and pay the fine (ripping on Baretta).  Hunting w/o permission, out of season, over the limit, and associated offenses, in most counties, it's cheaper to pay the fine than participate in a lease, or pay the other costs of legally hunting and fishing.  But we certainly have no one to blame but ourselves, because there is certainly no groundswell to from hunters and fishers to increase the penalties for game violations.  That's why we have a whole class of people who just don't care where, how, or when they hunt, because they know nothing substantive is going to happen to them.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Just because someone has a lease with hunting rights does not mean they own the deer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's because he's black.





T.P. said:


> The only reason he is even on here in the first place. Racism is alive and well in this thread.





^^^^ This. If that'd been a white boy poachin, nuttin woulda been said.


----------



## Bpruitt

Migmack said:


> Just because someone has a lease with hunting rights does not mean they own the deer.



Right,it wasn't like the alleged perpetrator was hunting at the same time as them.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Bpruitt said:


> Right,it wasn't like the alleged perpetrator was hunting at the same time as them.



Correct, animals belong to all of us. Whose to say a man can't feed his Family?


----------



## Killdee

Lord have mercy

Black and white has no bearing, and he sure dont look like he's starving to death, nor hurting for hunting clothes????????


----------



## Bpruitt

If it hadn't have been for that camera there would have been no crime.


----------



## whchunter

*Just*

Just goes to show how screwed up our legal system is. The whole fining system is bad since you see people getting away with lots of game violations scott free or with different fines from one county to another.
The "hall of shame" only shows violations from a few counties. I was told that it's a "report by county" by individuals from that county. Maybe the main reason for no reports is that if the guilty ask how their name got in GON the county will tell them who reported it and the reporter might catch heat from the game violator  ?????
As to race someone must be joking .... more whites are caught and prosecuted than blacks I'd wager.
When you figure the value of the deer, the time and effort as well as the expense of everyone involved in pursuing this law breaker, $350 is a pittance in restitution.


----------



## Throwback

Bpruitt said:


> If it hadn't have been for that camera there would have been no crime.



Lol

T


----------



## peanutman04

I can't believe 1 little deer gets this much attention. If it had been a hawg or yote, would y'all care as much? No.


----------



## T.P.

peanutman04 said:


> I can't believe 1 little deer gets this much attention. If it had been a hawg or yote, would y'all care as much? No.



A coyote? Yes, I would be angry.


----------



## mattech

peanutman04 said:


> I can't believe 1 little deer gets this much attention. If it had been a hawg or yote, would y'all care as much? No.



Only if a black man would have killed said coyote or hog.


----------



## groundhawg

peanutman04 said:


> I can't believe 1 little deer gets this much attention. If it had been a hawg or yote, would y'all care as much? No.



Yep.


----------



## Throwback

peanutman04 said:


> I can't believe 1 little deer gets this much attention. If it had been a hawg or yote, would y'all care as much? No.



its probably getting so much attention because after seeing this thread a lot of posters are thinking to themselves:
"oh no I hope they didn't have a camera I didn't see" 

T


----------



## dick7.62

Throwback said:


> its probably getting so much attention because after seeing this thread a lot of posters are thinking to themselves:
> "oh no I hope they didn't have a camera I didn't see"
> 
> T



Yep.  You can tell which posters are trespassers and poachers.


----------



## dawg2

Throwback said:


> its probably getting so much attention because after seeing this thread a lot of posters are thinking to themselves:
> "oh no I hope they didn't have a camera I didn't see"
> 
> T


----------



## dgmeadows

Throwback said:


> its probably getting so much attention because after seeing this thread a lot of posters are thinking to themselves:
> "oh no I hope they didn't have a camera I didn't see"
> 
> T



No, they are probably thinking "Heck, I'll go ahead and poach some more, I've got 50% or better odds of getting a jury full of morons who would never convict me of anything..."


----------



## Throwback

dgmeadows said:


> No, they are probably thinking "Heck, I'll go ahead and poach some more, I've got 50% or better odds of getting a jury full of morons who would never convict me of anything..."



Well them there's that.

T


----------



## elfiii

The outcome of the trial was 60 posts ago and ya'll are still gnawing this bone. The meat is long gone. Now ya'll are down to pure calcium.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Was he innocent or guilty?


----------



## spurrs and racks

I've got one driving around my gate.

I drove 4 tee post and put up barb wire.

now, he is going around it on a 4-wheeler.

I'm about to fix that.....that's a fact with my hand up.

s&r


----------



## dawg2

Migmack said:


> Was he innocent or guilty?



Yes.


----------



## kmckinnie

Now I have 2 post!

User Name	Posts
Atlanta Dawg	37
Bpruitt	32
ScottA	29
Throwback	25
rex upshaw	23
batoncolle	22
Migmack	16
tcward	15
UNSTOPPABLE	14
dgmeadows	14
elfiii	14
mattech	13
T.P.	12
JustUs4All	12
dawg2	10
sinclair1	10
Backlasher82	9
Stalker	7
Hooked On Quack	7
Killdee	7
specialk	7
PappyHoel	6
NOTNKSNEMOR	6
660griz	5
ted_BSR	5
Miguel Cervantes	5
TREY1984	4
ALLBEEF	4
Boar Hog	4
alligood729	4
j_seph	4
300 ultra mag	4
dtala	4
Nicodemus	3
young gunna	3
7Mag Hunter	3
Gadestroyer74	3
lonewolf247	3
MFOSTER	3
bluemarlin	3
tjwolfe	3
K80Shooter	3
mossyoakpro	3
01Foreman400	3
Nitram4891	3
jmh5397	3
sleepr71	3
Workin2Hunt	2
jiminbogart	2
JetFuelBurner	2
David C.	2
triton196	2
Phillip Thurmond	2
shakey gizzard	2
EGlock86	2
Lone Wolf	2
alvishere	2
hdm03	2
Lead Poison	2
JohnK	2
Flaustin1	2
beginnersluck	2
RealIsPatt	2
GTHunter007	2
The Longhunter	2
watermedic	2
oops1	2
bronco611	2
Milkman	2
LTZ25	2
Bushwhacker	2
brofoster	2
Oldstick	2
Resica	2
dick7.62	2
snuffy	2
havin_fun_huntin	2
BROWNING7WSM	2
burkecountydeer	2
TSanders	2
Bullhound	2
bigbuckhuntn	2
turtlebug	2
Coon Dog	2
whchunter	2
lbzdually	1
MCBUCK	1
georgia_home	1
Pate55	1
jevans7mm	1
westcobbdog	1
Hornet22	1
shdw633	1
Leroy1	1
Beagler282	1
deerhunter2222	1
LRS	1
Eddy M.	1
arrendale8105	1
peanutman04	1
SheldonMOAC	1
BigPimpin	1
F.A.R.R.	1
scruggs1	1
Crickett	1
blt152	1
au7126	1
groundhawg	1
RoadRunner	1
AbnormalEKG	1
GA DAWG	1
jwjack7641	1
tcoker	1
Chase4556	1
albrown100	1
AustinW26	1
BSFR98	1
nickel back	1
mguthrie	1
Bigbook	1
striper slug	1
Meriwether Mike	1
turkeyed	1
lagrangedave	1
brownceluse	1
22 hunter	1
bull0ne	1
mose	1
brian lee	1
EAGLE EYE 444	1
TurkeyDreamer	1
spurrs and racks	1
Allen Oliver	1
Kris87	1
Sugar Plum	1
Mike E Phillips	1
MadMallard	1
SouthernProperZ	1
bubbabuck	1
speedcop	1
gsp754	1
rance56	1
Highintheshoulder	1
OneCrazyGeek	1
FOURNOTCHHUNTER	1
Pavy	1
moodman	1
Twinkie .308	1
TopherAndTick	1
sgtstinky	1
EgoBruiser	1
Browning Slayer	1
Rifleman 22 mag	1
brentus	1
hobbs27	1
KLBTJTALLY1	1
DAWG1419	1
monsterslayer	1
Todd E	1
Budda	1
mmingo	1
BassHunter25	1
flacarnivore	1
Katera73	1
swampstalker24	1
BANDT	1
garveywallbanger	1
fishtail	1
flintlocker	1
one hogman	1
ShawnL	1
Shadow11	1
pappyduke550	1
chase870	1
Sterlo58	1
auburndeerhunter	1
davidhelmly	1
kevincarden	1
jerone	1
satchmo	1
Hunter1357	1
quackwacker	1
kbuck1	1
droptinegirl1	1
Old Bart	1
Jeff C.	1
BlastinBill	1
biker13	1
K80	1
Luke0927	1
kmckinnie	1
eleuthros1	1
six	1
creekrunner	1
Show Thread & Close Window


----------

